# Illegals Aren't Immigrants



## LogikAndReazon

Theyr'e CRIMINALS......


----------



## Moonglow

Did the Indians give your family a green card?


----------



## Disir

LogikAndReazon said:


> Theyr'e CRIMINALS......



They are also human beings.  Treat them with decency and send them home.  You don't like them running here then get the hell out of their home country with the free market bullshit.


----------



## g5000

Speeders aren't drivers, they're CRIMINALS...


----------



## haissem123

importing low wage workers so a few can get richer off their backs as the rest of  us suffer wage losses we all can't afford isn't helping any one. time to fix our own countries not run to make problems in others. this is only directed at mexicans either


----------



## haissem123

haissem123 said:


> importing low wage workers so a few can get richer off their backs as the rest of  us suffer wage losses we all can't afford isn't helping any one. time to fix our own countries not run to make problems in others. this is only directed at mexicans either


isn't only directed at mexicans but all the others refugees trying to chase a dying american dream because the Americans won't wake up and fight against the same old tyranny we supposedly overthrew so long ago. not


----------



## g5000

Mexicans aren't the cause of unemployment.  There was this big economic crash a few years ago.  Maybe you heard about it.  It was in all the papers.

That and the astronomical private-public debt overhang are the reasons our economy is not vibrant.

But go ahead and blame the Jews Mexicans if that makes you Aryan types feel better.


----------



## Disir

I was with you until you went this side of crazy.


----------



## LogikAndReazon

Disir said:


> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theyr'e CRIMINALS......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are also human beings.  Treat them with decency and send them home.  You don't like them running here then get the hell out of their home country with the free market bullshit.
Click to expand...


Happy to treat them well, charge them, and deport them.
And welcome all lawful immigrants entering the country.


----------



## Disir

LogikAndReazon said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theyr'e CRIMINALS......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are also human beings.  Treat them with decency and send them home.  You don't like them running here then get the hell out of their home country with the free market bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Happy to treat them well, charge them, and deport them.
> And welcome all lawful immigrants entering the country.
Click to expand...


Enough with the lawful immigrants.


----------



## bendog

haissem123 said:


> haissem123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> importing low wage workers so a few can get richer off their backs as the rest of  us suffer wage losses we all can't afford isn't helping any one. time to fix our own countries not run to make problems in others. this is only directed at mexicans either
> 
> 
> 
> isn't only directed at mexicans but all the others refugees trying to chase a dying american dream because the Americans won't wake up and fight against the same old tyranny we supposedly overthrew so long ago. not
Click to expand...

I dunno, but it seems to me that asking a laid off 50 year old white guy with hypertension to do the manual labor seems unreasonable.


----------



## haissem123

actually that's exactly what the fat lazy and over proud americans need. is some exercise and in humility too.


----------



## bripat9643

Disir said:


> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theyr'e CRIMINALS......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are also human beings.  Treat them with decency and send them home.  You don't like them running here then get the hell out of their home country with the free market bullshit.
Click to expand...


what the hell does " get the hell out of their home country with the free market bullshit" mean?  Are corporations harming Mexicans by providing them with jobs?


----------



## bripat9643

g5000 said:


> Speeders aren't drivers, they're CRIMINALS...



It's a misdemeanor, so they aren't criminals.


----------



## LogikAndReazon

Open borders and welfare for all !

Because we care !!!!   Lol


----------



## Disir

bripat9643 said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theyr'e CRIMINALS......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are also human beings.  Treat them with decency and send them home.  You don't like them running here then get the hell out of their home country with the free market bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what the hell does " get the hell out of their home country with the free market bullshit" mean?  Are corporations harming Mexicans by providing them with jobs?
Click to expand...


Look up IMF Mexico default and Volker shock.  While you are at it go look at the damage to other Latin/South American countries with your austerity measures and restructuring and free market bullshit.

Look up privatized water.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

haissem123 said:


> importing low wage workers so a few can get richer off their backs as the rest of  us suffer wage losses we all can't afford isn't helping any one. time to fix our own countries not run to make problems in others. this is only directed at mexicans either




I love how dems blame stagnant wages and unemployment on republicans while their messiah floods the country with cheap labor and votes.
    At least conservative have the guts to call out their own when they do it.


----------



## LogikAndReazon

Hugo Chavez !
For the people !!!!!!!!!


----------



## LogikAndReazon

haissem123 said:


> actually that's exactly what the fat lazy and over proud americans need. is some exercise and in humility too.



Yeah, we need to be more like some European socialist state, third world totalitarian dictatorship, or France.... Lol


----------



## Disir

HereWeGoAgain said:


> haissem123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> importing low wage workers so a few can get richer off their backs as the rest of  us suffer wage losses we all can't afford isn't helping any one. time to fix our own countries not run to make problems in others. this is only directed at mexicans either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how dems blame stagnant wages and unemployment on republicans while their messiah floods the country with cheap labor and votes.
> At least conservative have the guts to call out their own when they do it.
Click to expand...


I do it all the time but I'm an independent.  I am liberal.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Disir said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haissem123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> importing low wage workers so a few can get richer off their backs as the rest of  us suffer wage losses we all can't afford isn't helping any one. time to fix our own countries not run to make problems in others. this is only directed at mexicans either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how dems blame stagnant wages and unemployment on republicans while their messiah floods the country with cheap labor and votes.
> At least conservative have the guts to call out their own when they do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do it all the time but I'm an independent.  I am liberal.
Click to expand...


   You're a rare breed..


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

g5000 said:


> Speeders aren't drivers, they're CRIMINALS...


Pretenders aren't conservatives, they're liberals.


----------



## haissem123

LogikAndReazon said:


> haissem123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually that's exactly what the fat lazy and over proud americans need. is some exercise and in humility too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we need to be more like some European socialist state, third world totalitarian dictatorship, or France.... Lol
Click to expand...

 yeah, let's all work for a fat and lazy few doing nothing. you people don't want freedom for all just freedom for yourselves and tyranny for the rest. grow up you lazy pieces of shit and do some work not taking all the money for doing nothing


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

LogikAndReazon said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theyr'e CRIMINALS......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are also human beings.  Treat them with decency and send them home.  You don't like them running here then get the hell out of their home country with the free market bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Happy to treat them well, charge them, and deport them.
> And welcome all lawful immigrants entering the country.
Click to expand...

Those undocumented are not "criminals" until found guilty in a court of law; they are entitled to due process, including the right to apply for refugee status.


----------



## haissem123

all the rich are is a tax on working people. if you can't admit that then you are a liar or moron


----------



## haissem123

let's over throw england's king and is court so we can create our own. that's the american revolution going around and around always back to kings/ceos/wall street robber barons


----------



## haissem123

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haissem123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> importing low wage workers so a few can get richer off their backs as the rest of  us suffer wage losses we all can't afford isn't helping any one. time to fix our own countries not run to make problems in others. this is only directed at mexicans either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how dems blame stagnant wages and unemployment on republicans while their messiah floods the country with cheap labor and votes.
> At least conservative have the guts to call out their own when they do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do it all the time but I'm an independent.  I am liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a rare breed..
Click to expand...

 yes I am. you aren't you are typical stupid scum lying through your teeth.


----------



## Unkotare

haissem123 said:


> actually that's exactly what the fat lazy and over proud americans need. is some exercise and in humility too.




And you are...?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

haissem123 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haissem123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> importing low wage workers so a few can get richer off their backs as the rest of  us suffer wage losses we all can't afford isn't helping any one. time to fix our own countries not run to make problems in others. this is only directed at mexicans either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how dems blame stagnant wages and unemployment on republicans while their messiah floods the country with cheap labor and votes.
> At least conservative have the guts to call out their own when they do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do it all the time but I'm an independent.  I am liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a rare breed..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I am. you aren't you are typical stupid scum lying through your teeth.
Click to expand...


  What the hell is it with noobs always answering the wrong poster?
Although you are pushing 900 posts by which time most have figured it out...
  But hey..dipshits have their place in the world as well.


----------



## haissem123

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theyr'e CRIMINALS......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are also human beings.  Treat them with decency and send them home.  You don't like them running here then get the hell out of their home country with the free market bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Happy to treat them well, charge them, and deport them.
> And welcome all lawful immigrants entering the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those undocumented are not "criminals" until found guilty in a court of law; they are entitled to due process, including the right to apply for refugee status.
Click to expand...

 fuck due process. they came across a national border without legal documentation and ways. get rid of them


----------



## haissem123

Unkotare said:


> haissem123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually that's exactly what the fat lazy and over proud americans need. is some exercise and in humility too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you are...?
Click to expand...

 your superior you mud monkey


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

haissem123 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haissem123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually that's exactly what the fat lazy and over proud americans need. is some exercise and in humility too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you are...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your superior you mud monkey
Click to expand...


  You misspelled "You're"......


----------



## haissem123

HereWeGoAgain said:


> haissem123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haissem123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually that's exactly what the fat lazy and over proud americans need. is some exercise and in humility too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you are...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your superior you mud monkey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You misspelled "You're"......
Click to expand...

 spell it any way you want. do you know what I find funny? the smart people can scheme and take billions from u.s. dummies but when push comes to riots revolutions murder, theft and wars all of a sudden it's unfair to the haves. lol. all is fair in love and war. I can't wait to hear the kings cry for mercy.


----------



## Moonglow

Grampa Murked U said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speeders aren't drivers, they're CRIMINALS...
> 
> 
> 
> Pretenders aren't conservatives, they're liberals.
Click to expand...

Do you always joke this early in the morning?


----------



## Unkotare

haissem123 said:


> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haissem123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually that's exactly what the fat lazy and over proud americans need. is some exercise and in humility too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we need to be more like some European socialist state, third world totalitarian dictatorship, or France.... Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, let's all work for a fat and lazy few doing nothing. you people don't want freedom for all just freedom for yourselves and tyranny for the rest. grow up you lazy pieces of shit and do some work not taking all the money for doing nothing
Click to expand...



Who do you imagine you are talking to? And who are you again?


----------



## Unkotare

haissem123 said:


> all the rich are is a tax on working people. if you can't admit that then you are a liar or moron



Aw, has nobody informed you that your asinine little ideology has long since been discredited?


----------



## Unkotare

haissem123 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haissem123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haissem123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually that's exactly what the fat lazy and over proud americans need. is some exercise and in humility too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you are...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your superior you mud monkey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You misspelled "You're"......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> spell it any way you want. do you know what I find funny? the smart people can scheme and take billions from u.s. dummies but when push comes to riots revolutions murder, theft and wars all of a sudden it's unfair to the haves. lol. all is fair in love and war. I can't wait to hear the kings cry for mercy.
Click to expand...



Have you considered getting off drugs? Just as a change of pace?


----------



## Unkotare

haissem123 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haissem123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually that's exactly what the fat lazy and over proud americans need. is some exercise and in humility too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you are...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your superior you mud monkey
Click to expand...



The drugs aren't doing you any good, kid.


----------



## Unkotare

haissem123 said:


> when push comes to riots revolutions murder, theft and wars ....





And when exactly will this happen, Cheech?


----------



## Disir

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haissem123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> importing low wage workers so a few can get richer off their backs as the rest of  us suffer wage losses we all can't afford isn't helping any one. time to fix our own countries not run to make problems in others. this is only directed at mexicans either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how dems blame stagnant wages and unemployment on republicans while their messiah floods the country with cheap labor and votes.
> At least conservative have the guts to call out their own when they do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do it all the time but I'm an independent.  I am liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a rare breed..
Click to expand...


I'm not so sure.  I think many times liberals are forced into taking positions that they would not ordinarily hold.  So do conservatives.  Liberals do not like waste for the sake of waste.  If it doesn't work then liberals  and conservatives want to get rid of it.  

Very few liberals want an open border.  What liberals do not want is to watch people have no rights and be taken advantage of.


----------



## Disir

haissem123 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haissem123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> importing low wage workers so a few can get richer off their backs as the rest of  us suffer wage losses we all can't afford isn't helping any one. time to fix our own countries not run to make problems in others. this is only directed at mexicans either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how dems blame stagnant wages and unemployment on republicans while their messiah floods the country with cheap labor and votes.
> At least conservative have the guts to call out their own when they do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do it all the time but I'm an independent.  I am liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a rare breed..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I am. you aren't you are typical stupid scum lying through your teeth.
Click to expand...


Is that me you were going for?  Look sock, grow a pair and post under your primary ID.

Until then, blow me. I'll grow one for you.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

haissem123 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haissem123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haissem123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually that's exactly what the fat lazy and over proud americans need. is some exercise and in humility too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you are...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your superior you mud monkey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You misspelled "You're"......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> spell it any way you want. do you know what I find funny? the smart people can scheme and take billions from u.s. dummies but when push comes to riots revolutions murder, theft and wars all of a sudden it's unfair to the haves. lol. all is fair in love and war. I can't wait to hear the kings cry for mercy.
Click to expand...


  The sad thing is your lack of ability to spell made you miss the true intent of my correction.
   Waste of a good burn as it were...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Disir said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haissem123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> importing low wage workers so a few can get richer off their backs as the rest of  us suffer wage losses we all can't afford isn't helping any one. time to fix our own countries not run to make problems in others. this is only directed at mexicans either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how dems blame stagnant wages and unemployment on republicans while their messiah floods the country with cheap labor and votes.
> At least conservative have the guts to call out their own when they do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do it all the time but I'm an independent.  I am liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a rare breed..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not so sure.  I think many times liberals are forced into taking positions that they would not ordinarily hold.  So do conservatives.  Liberals do not like waste for the sake of waste.  If it doesn't work then liberals  and conservatives want to get rid of it.
> 
> Very few liberals want an open border.  What liberals do not want is to watch people have no rights and be taken advantage of.
Click to expand...


 At this point all we have is the federal government importing votes and cheap labor.


----------



## Oldglory1

bendog said:


> haissem123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haissem123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> importing low wage workers so a few can get richer off their backs as the rest of  us suffer wage losses we all can't afford isn't helping any one. time to fix our own countries not run to make problems in others. this is only directed at mexicans either
> 
> 
> 
> isn't only directed at mexicans but all the others refugees trying to chase a dying american dream because the Americans won't wake up and fight against the same old tyranny we supposedly overthrew so long ago. not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno, but it seems to me that asking a laid off 50 year old white guy with hypertension to do the manual labor seems unreasonable.
Click to expand...


Who's asking them to do it and why just mention white guys,  you racist!  We don't have enough young and healthy Americans that want to do blue collared jobs?    You're grasping at straws here.    Who do you think did those jobs before the invasion of millions of cheap, illegal foreigners, you damned fool!


----------



## Oldglory1

bripat9643 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speeders aren't drivers, they're CRIMINALS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a misdemeanor, so they aren't criminals.
Click to expand...


They are breaking the law by entering our country without authorization from our government so quit trying to sugar coat it.    Many if most continue to break laws after they get here like using fake or stolen ID's which is a felony.


----------



## Oldglory1

g5000 said:


> Mexicans aren't the cause of unemployment.  There was this big economic crash a few years ago.  Maybe you heard about it.  It was in all the papers.
> 
> That and the astronomical private-public debt overhang are the reasons our economy is not vibrant.
> 
> But go ahead and blame the Jews Mexicans if that makes you Aryan types feel better.



Why just say Mexicans?   The topic is about illegal aliens and they have no legal right  to be here nor to work here.  What part of that aren't you getting or don't laws mean anything to you?  The more workers there are the less opportunities there are for work for everyone.    Are you too stupid to figure that out especially when illegals are willing to work for less?   Aryan types?   You think that only white Americans oppose illegal immigration and expect our immigration laws to be respected and enforced.   All your type ever have is the race card to defend the undefensible.


----------



## Oldglory1

Moonglow said:


> Did the Indians give your family a green card?



They didn't have any immigration laws or green cards back then you anti-American POS!   Get you head out of the past or get the hell out of this country!


----------



## Unkotare

Oldglory1 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the Indians give your family a green card?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't have any immigration laws or green cards back then you anti-American POS!   Get you head out of the past or get the hell out of this country!
Click to expand...



You really need to calm down.


----------



## LogikAndReazon

Justice Today for Indian Speeders !!!


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

LogikAndReazon said:


> Illegals Aren't Immigrants



Sure they are.

Next!


----------



## skye

LogikAndReazon said:


> Theyr'e CRIMINALS......




Well said!

They are not only illegal immigrants, they are criminal illegal immigrants!!


----------



## bripat9643

Oldglory1 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speeders aren't drivers, they're CRIMINALS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a misdemeanor, so they aren't criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are breaking the law by entering our country without authorization from our government so quit trying to sugar coat it.    Many if most continue to break laws after they get here like using fake or stolen ID's which is a felony.
Click to expand...


Read the post I was responding to.  It mentions speeders, not illegal aliens.  The former at not criminals, but the later are.


----------



## dadsgm

Moonglow said:


> Did the Indians give your family a green card?



Indian is the term applied to the citizens of India.  Native American is the term applied to those 'you' call Indian.


----------



## Moonglow

dadsgm said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the Indians give your family a green card?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indian is the term applied to the citizens of India.  Native American is the term applied to those 'you' call Indian.
Click to expand...

We injuns will call ourselves what we like...


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

skye said:


> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theyr'e CRIMINALS......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said!
> 
> They are not only illegal immigrants, they are criminal illegal immigrants!!
Click to expand...

The only thing criminal is your stupidity and hate.


----------



## Disir

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haissem123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> importing low wage workers so a few can get richer off their backs as the rest of  us suffer wage losses we all can't afford isn't helping any one. time to fix our own countries not run to make problems in others. this is only directed at mexicans either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how dems blame stagnant wages and unemployment on republicans while their messiah floods the country with cheap labor and votes.
> At least conservative have the guts to call out their own when they do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do it all the time but I'm an independent.  I am liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a rare breed..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not so sure.  I think many times liberals are forced into taking positions that they would not ordinarily hold.  So do conservatives.  Liberals do not like waste for the sake of waste.  If it doesn't work then liberals  and conservatives want to get rid of it.
> 
> Very few liberals want an open border.  What liberals do not want is to watch people have no rights and be taken advantage of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At this point all we have is the federal government importing votes and cheap labor.
Click to expand...


And the states too: 
Verified Person - Background Screening Made Simple

Every so many years somebody brings up national ID cards like so: 
Senators push Obama for biometric national ID card - CNET

Then somebody says no, no, no invasion of privacy issue.


----------



## Oldglory1

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theyr'e CRIMINALS......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said!
> 
> They are not only illegal immigrants, they are criminal illegal immigrants!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing criminal is your stupidity and hate.
Click to expand...


Hate?   What's hateful about calling them what they are?   It's the truly stupid that want to whitewash their lawbreaking ways.


----------



## Oldglory1

dadsgm said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the Indians give your family a green card?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indian is the term applied to the citizens of India.  Native American is the term applied to those 'you' call Indian.
Click to expand...


They aren't even Native Americans.    Their ancestors migrated here just like the Europeans did.    They didn't just sprout up out of the ground like corn.


----------



## LogikAndReazon

Its only fair and caring that we reunite these criminals with their lawbreaking parents.
The American taxpayer owes them that....   Lol


----------



## bripat9643

Oldglory1 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theyr'e CRIMINALS......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said!
> 
> They are not only illegal immigrants, they are criminal illegal immigrants!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing criminal is your stupidity and hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate?   What's hateful about calling them what they are?   It's the truly stupid that want to whitewash their lawbreaking ways.
Click to expand...


Liberal Dictionary:
=================================================
Hate - truth


----------



## Disir

Oldglory1 said:


> dadsgm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the Indians give your family a green card?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indian is the term applied to the citizens of India.  Native American is the term applied to those 'you' call Indian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't even Native Americans.    Their ancestors migrated here just like the Europeans did.    They didn't just sprout up out of the ground like corn.
Click to expand...


That's an argument that has been used to break treaties.


----------



## Oldglory1

Disir said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dadsgm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the Indians give your family a green card?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indian is the term applied to the citizens of India.  Native American is the term applied to those 'you' call Indian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't even Native Americans.    Their ancestors migrated here just like the Europeans did.    They didn't just sprout up out of the ground like corn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's an argument that has been used to break treaties.
Click to expand...


Don't care.  It's still the truth.   The so -called natives weren't native to this country/continent.     They migrated here.


----------



## Disir

LogikAndReazon said:


> Its only fair and caring that we reunite these criminals with their lawbreaking parents.
> The American taxpayer owes them that....   Lol



Be fair.  If you though that your kid had a chance in hell of surviving by sending them to another country then you might probably do the same.


Oldglory1 said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dadsgm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the Indians give your family a green card?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indian is the term applied to the citizens of India.  Native American is the term applied to those 'you' call Indian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't even Native Americans.    Their ancestors migrated here just like the Europeans did.    They didn't just sprout up out of the ground like corn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's an argument that has been used to break treaties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't care.  It's still the truth.   The so -called natives weren't native to this country/continent.     They migrated here.
Click to expand...


Which means what exactly? You want to move to First Nation as a more pc term?


----------



## Oldglory1

Disir said:


> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its only fair and caring that we reunite these criminals with their lawbreaking parents.
> The American taxpayer owes them that....   Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be fair.  If you though that your kid had a chance in hell of surviving by sending them to another country then you might probably do the same.
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dadsgm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the Indians give your family a green card?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indian is the term applied to the citizens of India.  Native American is the term applied to those 'you' call Indian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't even Native Americans.    Their ancestors migrated here just like the Europeans did.    They didn't just sprout up out of the ground like corn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's an argument that has been used to break treaties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't care.  It's still the truth.   The so -called natives weren't native to this country/continent.     They migrated here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which means what exactly? You want to move to First Nation as a more pc term?
Click to expand...


What?   Your response makes no sense to the point I made that the so-called native weren't native at all.


----------



## Disir

Oldglory1 said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its only fair and caring that we reunite these criminals with their lawbreaking parents.
> The American taxpayer owes them that....   Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be fair.  If you though that your kid had a chance in hell of surviving by sending them to another country then you might probably do the same.
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dadsgm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indian is the term applied to the citizens of India.  Native American is the term applied to those 'you' call Indian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't even Native Americans.    Their ancestors migrated here just like the Europeans did.    They didn't just sprout up out of the ground like corn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's an argument that has been used to break treaties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't care.  It's still the truth.   The so -called natives weren't native to this country/continent.     They migrated here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which means what exactly? You want to move to First Nation as a more pc term?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?   Your response makes no sense to the point I made that the so-called native weren't native at all.
Click to expand...


First Nations it is.


----------



## Moonglow

Oldglory1 said:


> dadsgm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the Indians give your family a green card?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indian is the term applied to the citizens of India.  Native American is the term applied to those 'you' call Indian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't even Native Americans.    Their ancestors migrated here just like the Europeans did.    They didn't just sprout up out of the ground like corn.
Click to expand...

Neither is white folk..


----------



## Unkotare

Oldglory1 said:


> dadsgm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the Indians give your family a green card?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indian is the term applied to the citizens of India.  Native American is the term applied to those 'you' call Indian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't even Native Americans.    Their ancestors migrated here just like the Europeans did.    They didn't just sprout up out of the ground like corn.
Click to expand...



So, you're African American?


----------



## Flopper

LogikAndReazon said:


> Theyr'e CRIMINALS......


Definition of an immigrant is a person who comes to live permanently in a foreign country.  Legality is not part of the definition which is why we use the term illegal immigrant.  Even that term is not correct for a person who has not had their day in court.


----------



## Muhammed

The solution is to ban all immigration.

No green cards, no student visas.


----------



## Unkotare

Muhammed said:


> The solution is to ban all immigration.
> 
> No green cards, no student visas.




Not going to happen.


----------



## Muhammed

Unkotare said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> The solution is to ban all immigration.
> 
> No green cards, no student visas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to happen.
Click to expand...

Probably not.


----------



## Oldglory1

Moonglow said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dadsgm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the Indians give your family a green card?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indian is the term applied to the citizens of India.  Native American is the term applied to those 'you' call Indian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't even Native Americans.    Their ancestors migrated here just like the Europeans did.    They didn't just sprout up out of the ground like corn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither is white folk..
Click to expand...


Where did I say they did and why the reference to white folk?   If you are a Mestizo your Spanish ancestors were white also.   Maybe you should go back to Spain.


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Oldglory1

Manonthestreet said:


>



Yep, and our citizens still way outnumber any immigrants in this country.


----------



## Manonthestreet

out of control........


----------



## bripat9643

Manonthestreet said:


>


Only if a Democrat gets elected.


----------



## Flopper

bripat9643 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only if a Democrat gets elected.
Click to expand...

Projections based on erroneous data.  The number of illegal immigrants entering the country has decreased significantly with the end of the recession because unemployment in Mexico has fallen 30%.


----------



## Harry Dresden

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theyr'e CRIMINALS......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are also human beings.  Treat them with decency and send them home.  You don't like them running here then get the hell out of their home country with the free market bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Happy to treat them well, charge them, and deport them.
> And welcome all lawful immigrants entering the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those undocumented are not "criminals" until found guilty in a court of law; they are entitled to due process, including the right to apply for refugee status.
Click to expand...

thats like saying if a guy shoplifts but does not get caught he committed no crime....if they came across the border without telling anyone, they are guilty of breaking our immigration laws.....


----------



## sealybobo

LogikAndReazon said:


> Theyr'e CRIMINALS......


My grandfather snuck in on a boat. Married my grandmother who was born in Milwaukee but her parents moved back to greece and she came back when she was 18. Today his grandson, my brother, is the VP of a major corporation. I love telling that story. And whites at ford told my dad to go back to his country and stop stealing our jobs. Lol. They are like anyone who moves to a new subdivision with woods all around. We got mad when they put subdivisions around us not realizing the people before us didn't like our sub being built.


----------



## Oldglory1

sealybobo said:


> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theyr'e CRIMINALS......
> 
> 
> 
> My grandfather snuck in on a boat. Married my grandmother who was born in Milwaukee but her parents moved back to greece and she came back when she was 18. Today his grandson, my brother, is the VP of a major corporation. I love telling that story. And whites at ford told my dad to go back to his country and stop stealing our jobs. Lol. They are like anyone who moves to a new subdivision with woods all around. We got mad when they put subdivisions around us not realizing the people before us didn't like our sub being built.
Click to expand...


Here's  where you go wrong.  We are very accepting of legal immigrants but object to illegal aliens for various sane reasons one of which is that they are here in violation of our immigration laws.  What your family member did was wrong and just because their descendants made a success of their lives here doesn't excuse  the initial act of breaking our laws.

Most illegal aliens are stealing bue-collared jobs from Americans and are not VP's of corporations.  They raise our taxes covering their social costs, reduce wages and send much of their earnings out of our country to their homelands which isn't spent in our economy.   They overcrowd our schools, jails and hospitals.    Learn the actual truth about this issue.


----------



## sealybobo

Oldglory1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theyr'e CRIMINALS......
> 
> 
> 
> My grandfather snuck in on a boat. Married my grandmother who was born in Milwaukee but her parents moved back to greece and she came back when she was 18. Today his grandson, my brother, is the VP of a major corporation. I love telling that story. And whites at ford told my dad to go back to his country and stop stealing our jobs. Lol. They are like anyone who moves to a new subdivision with woods all around. We got mad when they put subdivisions around us not realizing the people before us didn't like our sub being built.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's  where you go wrong.  We are very accepting of legal immigrants but object to illegal aliens for various sane reasons one of which is that they are here in violation of our immigration laws.  What your family member did was wrong and just because their descendants made a success of their lives here doesn't excuse  the initial act of breaking our laws.
> 
> Most illegal aliens are stealing bue-collared jobs from Americans and are not VP's of corporations.  They raise our taxes covering their social costs, reduce wages and send much of their earnings out of our country to their homelands which isn't spent in our economy.   They overcrowd our schools, jails and hospitals.    Learn the actual truth about this issue.
Click to expand...

Hey I'm one of you now. Now that I'm here I dont want anyone new coming.


----------



## LogikAndReazon

Open border imbeciles


----------



## Oldglory1

sealybobo said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theyr'e CRIMINALS......
> 
> 
> 
> My grandfather snuck in on a boat. Married my grandmother who was born in Milwaukee but her parents moved back to greece and she came back when she was 18. Today his grandson, my brother, is the VP of a major corporation. I love telling that story. And whites at ford told my dad to go back to his country and stop stealing our jobs. Lol. They are like anyone who moves to a new subdivision with woods all around. We got mad when they put subdivisions around us not realizing the people before us didn't like our sub being built.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's  where you go wrong.  We are very accepting of legal immigrants but object to illegal aliens for various sane reasons one of which is that they are here in violation of our immigration laws.  What your family member did was wrong and just because their descendants made a success of their lives here doesn't excuse  the initial act of breaking our laws.
> 
> Most illegal aliens are stealing bue-collared jobs from Americans and are not VP's of corporations.  They raise our taxes covering their social costs, reduce wages and send much of their earnings out of our country to their homelands which isn't spent in our economy.   They overcrowd our schools, jails and hospitals.    Learn the actual truth about this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey I'm one of you now. Now that I'm here I dont want anyone new coming.
Click to expand...


Wrong!  We don't mind "legal" immigrants coming here.


----------



## Flopper

Harry Dresden said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theyr'e CRIMINALS......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are also human beings.  Treat them with decency and send them home.  You don't like them running here then get the hell out of their home country with the free market bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Happy to treat them well, charge them, and deport them.
> And welcome all lawful immigrants entering the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those undocumented are not "criminals" until found guilty in a court of law; they are entitled to due process, including the right to apply for refugee status.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats like saying if a guy shoplifts but does not get caught he committed no crime....if they came across the border without telling anyone, they are guilty of breaking our immigration laws.....
Click to expand...

 Legally, the person is not guilty till the court says so.  Some people may consider this trivial. Others considered it a cornerstone our judicial system.  

A person brought into the US against their will would not be found guilty of illegal entry, nor would a young child brought into the US, however they can certainly be deported.  The correct term is undocumented immigrant until convicted.


----------



## Flopper

LogikAndReazon said:


> Theyr'e CRIMINALS......


Definition of an immigrant is a person who comes to live permanently in a foreign country either legally or illegally.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Flopper said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theyr'e CRIMINALS......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are also human beings.  Treat them with decency and send them home.  You don't like them running here then get the hell out of their home country with the free market bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Happy to treat them well, charge them, and deport them.
> And welcome all lawful immigrants entering the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those undocumented are not "criminals" until found guilty in a court of law; they are entitled to due process, including the right to apply for refugee status.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats like saying if a guy shoplifts but does not get caught he committed no crime....if they came across the border without telling anyone, they are guilty of breaking our immigration laws.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Legally, the person is not guilty till the court says so.  Some people may consider this trivial. Others considered it a cornerstone our judicial system.
> 
> A person brought into the US against their will would not be found guilty of illegal entry, nor would a young child brought into the US, however they can certainly be deported.  The correct term is undocumented immigrant until convicted.
Click to expand...

for a foreigner,is there a law about coming into our country without checking in with someone first?...


----------



## Flopper

Harry Dresden said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are also human beings.  Treat them with decency and send them home.  You don't like them running here then get the hell out of their home country with the free market bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to treat them well, charge them, and deport them.
> And welcome all lawful immigrants entering the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those undocumented are not "criminals" until found guilty in a court of law; they are entitled to due process, including the right to apply for refugee status.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats like saying if a guy shoplifts but does not get caught he committed no crime....if they came across the border without telling anyone, they are guilty of breaking our immigration laws.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Legally, the person is not guilty till the court says so.  Some people may consider this trivial. Others considered it a cornerstone our judicial system.
> 
> A person brought into the US against their will would not be found guilty of illegal entry, nor would a young child brought into the US, however they can certainly be deported.  The correct term is undocumented immigrant until convicted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for a foreigner,is there a law about coming into our country without checking in with someone first?...
Click to expand...

I don't answer rhetorical questions.  Make your point.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Flopper said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to treat them well, charge them, and deport them.
> And welcome all lawful immigrants entering the country.
> 
> 
> 
> Those undocumented are not "criminals" until found guilty in a court of law; they are entitled to due process, including the right to apply for refugee status.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats like saying if a guy shoplifts but does not get caught he committed no crime....if they came across the border without telling anyone, they are guilty of breaking our immigration laws.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Legally, the person is not guilty till the court says so.  Some people may consider this trivial. Others considered it a cornerstone our judicial system.
> 
> A person brought into the US against their will would not be found guilty of illegal entry, nor would a young child brought into the US, however they can certainly be deported.  The correct term is undocumented immigrant until convicted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for a foreigner,is there a law about coming into our country without checking in with someone first?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't answer rhetorical questions.  Make your point.
Click to expand...

so you are allowed to walk right in and set up shop,without breaking any immigration laws.....right?....you dont have to report to any agency....right?....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Flopper said:


> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theyr'e CRIMINALS......
> 
> 
> 
> Definition of an immigrant is a person who comes to live permanently in a foreign country either legally or illegally.
Click to expand...

there is a difference between one doing it legally and one doing it illegally....


----------



## Flopper

Harry Dresden said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those undocumented are not "criminals" until found guilty in a court of law; they are entitled to due process, including the right to apply for refugee status.
> 
> 
> 
> thats like saying if a guy shoplifts but does not get caught he committed no crime....if they came across the border without telling anyone, they are guilty of breaking our immigration laws.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Legally, the person is not guilty till the court says so.  Some people may consider this trivial. Others considered it a cornerstone our judicial system.
> 
> A person brought into the US against their will would not be found guilty of illegal entry, nor would a young child brought into the US, however they can certainly be deported.  The correct term is undocumented immigrant until convicted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for a foreigner,is there a law about coming into our country without checking in with someone first?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't answer rhetorical questions.  Make your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you are allowed to walk right in and set up shop,without breaking any immigration laws.....right?....you dont have to report to any agency....right?....
Click to expand...

You know quite well, that is not what I said.  I said a person is not guilty until charged and found guilty in a court of law.  I gave you two examples of people entering the US without property documentation that would not be guilty of illegal entry. I know it may seem a bit silly to you, but no one is guilty without their day in court and that includes illegal entry.


----------



## sealybobo

Oldglory1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theyr'e CRIMINALS......
> 
> 
> 
> My grandfather snuck in on a boat. Married my grandmother who was born in Milwaukee but her parents moved back to greece and she came back when she was 18. Today his grandson, my brother, is the VP of a major corporation. I love telling that story. And whites at ford told my dad to go back to his country and stop stealing our jobs. Lol. They are like anyone who moves to a new subdivision with woods all around. We got mad when they put subdivisions around us not realizing the people before us didn't like our sub being built.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's  where you go wrong.  We are very accepting of legal immigrants but object to illegal aliens for various sane reasons one of which is that they are here in violation of our immigration laws.  What your family member did was wrong and just because their descendants made a success of their lives here doesn't excuse  the initial act of breaking our laws.
> 
> Most illegal aliens are stealing bue-collared jobs from Americans and are not VP's of corporations.  They raise our taxes covering their social costs, reduce wages and send much of their earnings out of our country to their homelands which isn't spent in our economy.   They overcrowd our schools, jails and hospitals.    Learn the actual truth about this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey I'm one of you now. Now that I'm here I dont want anyone new coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong!  We don't mind "legal" immigrants coming here.
Click to expand...

I do. Who needs them? And many ford factory workers minded my dad coming here "stealing our jobs" even though he came legally.


----------



## bripat9643

sealybobo said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theyr'e CRIMINALS......
> 
> 
> 
> My grandfather snuck in on a boat. Married my grandmother who was born in Milwaukee but her parents moved back to greece and she came back when she was 18. Today his grandson, my brother, is the VP of a major corporation. I love telling that story. And whites at ford told my dad to go back to his country and stop stealing our jobs. Lol. They are like anyone who moves to a new subdivision with woods all around. We got mad when they put subdivisions around us not realizing the people before us didn't like our sub being built.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's  where you go wrong.  We are very accepting of legal immigrants but object to illegal aliens for various sane reasons one of which is that they are here in violation of our immigration laws.  What your family member did was wrong and just because their descendants made a success of their lives here doesn't excuse  the initial act of breaking our laws.
> 
> Most illegal aliens are stealing bue-collared jobs from Americans and are not VP's of corporations.  They raise our taxes covering their social costs, reduce wages and send much of their earnings out of our country to their homelands which isn't spent in our economy.   They overcrowd our schools, jails and hospitals.    Learn the actual truth about this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey I'm one of you now. Now that I'm here I dont want anyone new coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong!  We don't mind "legal" immigrants coming here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do. Who needs them? And many ford factory workers minded my dad coming here "stealing our jobs" even though he came legally.
Click to expand...


I do too.  I think we should cut immigration to zero.  Americans don't benefit one lick from any immigrant.


----------



## sealybobo

bripat9643 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> My grandfather snuck in on a boat. Married my grandmother who was born in Milwaukee but her parents moved back to greece and she came back when she was 18. Today his grandson, my brother, is the VP of a major corporation. I love telling that story. And whites at ford told my dad to go back to his country and stop stealing our jobs. Lol. They are like anyone who moves to a new subdivision with woods all around. We got mad when they put subdivisions around us not realizing the people before us didn't like our sub being built.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's  where you go wrong.  We are very accepting of legal immigrants but object to illegal aliens for various sane reasons one of which is that they are here in violation of our immigration laws.  What your family member did was wrong and just because their descendants made a success of their lives here doesn't excuse  the initial act of breaking our laws.
> 
> Most illegal aliens are stealing bue-collared jobs from Americans and are not VP's of corporations.  They raise our taxes covering their social costs, reduce wages and send much of their earnings out of our country to their homelands which isn't spent in our economy.   They overcrowd our schools, jails and hospitals.    Learn the actual truth about this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey I'm one of you now. Now that I'm here I dont want anyone new coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong!  We don't mind "legal" immigrants coming here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do. Who needs them? And many ford factory workers minded my dad coming here "stealing our jobs" even though he came legally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do too.  I think we should cut immigration to zero.  Americans don't benefit one lick from any immigrant.
Click to expand...


Except for situations like you want to marry a foreigner then they can come in. 

And you know companies say they can't find enough americans to fill certain jobs so they need special work visas or permits to bring over Indian workers who BTW do it for less.

I've heard companies purposely ask for too many qualifications that no one can possibly say yes to every qualification so the company can say "see we tried to find an american but couldn't" then hire a cheap foreigner who doesnt meet those demands either.


----------



## sealybobo

Companies are full of shit. If they need more IT Programmers or engineers why aren't they letting the colleges know quicker? Dont they plan 10 years out?


----------



## bripat9643

sealybobo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's  where you go wrong.  We are very accepting of legal immigrants but object to illegal aliens for various sane reasons one of which is that they are here in violation of our immigration laws.  What your family member did was wrong and just because their descendants made a success of their lives here doesn't excuse  the initial act of breaking our laws.
> 
> Most illegal aliens are stealing bue-collared jobs from Americans and are not VP's of corporations.  They raise our taxes covering their social costs, reduce wages and send much of their earnings out of our country to their homelands which isn't spent in our economy.   They overcrowd our schools, jails and hospitals.    Learn the actual truth about this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I'm one of you now. Now that I'm here I dont want anyone new coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong!  We don't mind "legal" immigrants coming here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do. Who needs them? And many ford factory workers minded my dad coming here "stealing our jobs" even though he came legally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do too.  I think we should cut immigration to zero.  Americans don't benefit one lick from any immigrant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except for situations like you want to marry a foreigner then they can come in.
> 
> And you know companies say they can't find enough americans to fill certain jobs so they need special work visas or permits to bring over Indian workers who BTW do it for less.
> 
> I've heard companies purposely ask for too many qualifications that no one can possibly say yes to every qualification so the company can say "see we tried to find an american but couldn't" then hire a cheap foreigner who doesnt meet those demands either.
Click to expand...


Companies say that because they want cheap labor.  That's what they mean by "need."  I'm well aware of all the games corporations play to undercut the wages they have to pay to Americans.  I believe immigration should be cut to zero, especially H1-Bs.  There is simply no economic justification for it.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Flopper said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats like saying if a guy shoplifts but does not get caught he committed no crime....if they came across the border without telling anyone, they are guilty of breaking our immigration laws.....
> 
> 
> 
> Legally, the person is not guilty till the court says so.  Some people may consider this trivial. Others considered it a cornerstone our judicial system.
> 
> A person brought into the US against their will would not be found guilty of illegal entry, nor would a young child brought into the US, however they can certainly be deported.  The correct term is undocumented immigrant until convicted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for a foreigner,is there a law about coming into our country without checking in with someone first?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't answer rhetorical questions.  Make your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you are allowed to walk right in and set up shop,without breaking any immigration laws.....right?....you dont have to report to any agency....right?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know quite well, that is not what I said.  I said a person is not guilty until charged and found guilty in a court of law.  I gave you two examples of people entering the US without property documentation that would not be guilty of illegal entry. I know it may seem a bit silly to you, but no one is guilty without their day in court and C.
Click to expand...

i said this....."for a foreigner,is there a law about coming into our country without checking in with someone first?"...and you said...."I don't answer rhetorical questions".....thats rhetorical?.....yes or no....do we have immigration laws or not?.....and if you cross over without doing it the correct way.....are you guilty or not of violating them?....


----------



## Harry Dresden

bripat9643 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> My grandfather snuck in on a boat. Married my grandmother who was born in Milwaukee but her parents moved back to greece and she came back when she was 18. Today his grandson, my brother, is the VP of a major corporation. I love telling that story. And whites at ford told my dad to go back to his country and stop stealing our jobs. Lol. They are like anyone who moves to a new subdivision with woods all around. We got mad when they put subdivisions around us not realizing the people before us didn't like our sub being built.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's  where you go wrong.  We are very accepting of legal immigrants but object to illegal aliens for various sane reasons one of which is that they are here in violation of our immigration laws.  What your family member did was wrong and just because their descendants made a success of their lives here doesn't excuse  the initial act of breaking our laws.
> 
> Most illegal aliens are stealing bue-collared jobs from Americans and are not VP's of corporations.  They raise our taxes covering their social costs, reduce wages and send much of their earnings out of our country to their homelands which isn't spent in our economy.   They overcrowd our schools, jails and hospitals.    Learn the actual truth about this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey I'm one of you now. Now that I'm here I dont want anyone new coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong!  We don't mind "legal" immigrants coming here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do. Who needs them? And many ford factory workers minded my dad coming here "stealing our jobs" even though he came legally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do too.  I think we should cut immigration to zero.  Americans don't benefit one lick from any immigrant.
Click to expand...

unless he/she develops something we can use,right?....


----------



## bripat9643

Harry Dresden said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's  where you go wrong.  We are very accepting of legal immigrants but object to illegal aliens for various sane reasons one of which is that they are here in violation of our immigration laws.  What your family member did was wrong and just because their descendants made a success of their lives here doesn't excuse  the initial act of breaking our laws.
> 
> Most illegal aliens are stealing bue-collared jobs from Americans and are not VP's of corporations.  They raise our taxes covering their social costs, reduce wages and send much of their earnings out of our country to their homelands which isn't spent in our economy.   They overcrowd our schools, jails and hospitals.    Learn the actual truth about this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I'm one of you now. Now that I'm here I dont want anyone new coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong!  We don't mind "legal" immigrants coming here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do. Who needs them? And many ford factory workers minded my dad coming here "stealing our jobs" even though he came legally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do too.  I think we should cut immigration to zero.  Americans don't benefit one lick from any immigrant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unless he/she develops something we can use,right?....
Click to expand...


We can simply buy it from them.  There's no need for us to import them and their entire family.


----------



## sealybobo

bripat9643 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I'm one of you now. Now that I'm here I dont want anyone new coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong!  We don't mind "legal" immigrants coming here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do. Who needs them? And many ford factory workers minded my dad coming here "stealing our jobs" even though he came legally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do too.  I think we should cut immigration to zero.  Americans don't benefit one lick from any immigrant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except for situations like you want to marry a foreigner then they can come in.
> 
> And you know companies say they can't find enough americans to fill certain jobs so they need special work visas or permits to bring over Indian workers who BTW do it for less.
> 
> I've heard companies purposely ask for too many qualifications that no one can possibly say yes to every qualification so the company can say "see we tried to find an american but couldn't" then hire a cheap foreigner who doesnt meet those demands either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Companies say that because they want cheap labor.  That's what they mean by "need."  I'm well aware of all the games corporations play to undercut the wages they have to pay to Americans.  I believe immigration should be cut to zero, especially H1-Bs.  There is simply no economic justification for it.
Click to expand...

Unless you are going for a job there is no immigrating to switzerland. Zero unemployment practically.


----------



## sealybobo

bripat9643 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I'm one of you now. Now that I'm here I dont want anyone new coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong!  We don't mind "legal" immigrants coming here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do. Who needs them? And many ford factory workers minded my dad coming here "stealing our jobs" even though he came legally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do too.  I think we should cut immigration to zero.  Americans don't benefit one lick from any immigrant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unless he/she develops something we can use,right?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can simply buy it from them.  There's no need for us to import them and their entire family.
Click to expand...

We should let rich people and corporations in not their poor tired and broke asses.

We got college educated young adults that can't find jobs. Ex military homeless. Kids going to highschool and college that will cut grass or do construction. You just got to pay them.


----------



## Harry Dresden

bripat9643 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I'm one of you now. Now that I'm here I dont want anyone new coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong!  We don't mind "legal" immigrants coming here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do. Who needs them? And many ford factory workers minded my dad coming here "stealing our jobs" even though he came legally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do too.  I think we should cut immigration to zero.  Americans don't benefit one lick from any immigrant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unless he/she develops something we can use,right?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can simply buy it from them.  There's no need for us to import them and their entire family.
Click to expand...

what if that was a condition to have it?....


----------



## protectionist

Disir said:


> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theyr'e CRIMINALS......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are also human beings.  Treat them with decency and send them home.  You don't like them running here then get the hell out of their home country with the free market bullshit.
Click to expand...

Tell that to Obama.


----------



## bripat9643

Harry Dresden said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong!  We don't mind "legal" immigrants coming here.
> 
> 
> 
> I do. Who needs them? And many ford factory workers minded my dad coming here "stealing our jobs" even though he came legally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do too.  I think we should cut immigration to zero.  Americans don't benefit one lick from any immigrant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unless he/she develops something we can use,right?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can simply buy it from them.  There's no need for us to import them and their entire family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what if that was a condition to have it?....
Click to expand...


I can't imagine any law that would allow exceptions like that.


----------



## MaryL

Moonglow said:


> Did the Indians give your family a green card?


Indians ...from New Deli, or Mumbai?  I was born in American,  India or Indians  can't take that away. I see lot of  Mexicans that don't immigrate legally and we Anglos resent them and their  anal-retentive  hypocritical excuses. Sorry. Just how it is.


----------



## prison/con.net

what the illegals are is invaders, crimnals (ie, breaking the law) and arrogant selfish line-jumpers, ahead of those who are waiting to immigrate here LEGALLY. they have no' rights having nothing coming but  a bullet to the guts.


----------



## sealybobo

MaryL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the Indians give your family a green card?
> 
> 
> 
> Indians ...from New Deli, or Mumbai?  I was born in American,  India or Indians  can't take that away. I see lot of  Mexicans that don't immigrate legally and we Anglos resent them and their  anal-retentive  hypocritical excuses. Sorry. Just how it is.
Click to expand...

I think any society should have the ability to decide who or how many immigrants come into our country.

I never understood why I see Muslims here who have moved here since 9 11. I went to a home where 6 pakistani men were living. They looked like a sleeper cell to me. Why do we let them come here and go to college? I guess I know why but I dont like it. Too many sleeper cells here in america. Do we really want more Muslims?


----------



## sealybobo

prison/con.net said:


> what the illegals are is invaders, crimnals (ie, breaking the law) and arrogant selfish line-jumpers, ahead of those who are waiting to immigrate here LEGALLY. they have no' rights having nothing coming but  a bullet to the guts.


I dont blame the illegal immigrant who comes here. I blame the illegal employers who pay them. Just like I dont blame the drug user as much as the dealer.


----------



## MaryL

Indians  are what whites used to call American indigenous peoples. 300 years ago,  there wasn't a country  or international immigration laws, either. The Pilgrims weren't the original illegal aliens, because they were not intentionally violating any immigration laws. Mexican illegals, different story, different time.


----------



## Harry Dresden

bripat9643 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do. Who needs them? And many ford factory workers minded my dad coming here "stealing our jobs" even though he came legally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do too.  I think we should cut immigration to zero.  Americans don't benefit one lick from any immigrant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unless he/she develops something we can use,right?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can simply buy it from them.  There's no need for us to import them and their entire family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what if that was a condition to have it?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't imagine any law that would allow exceptions like that.
Click to expand...

and of course to get what the guy offered our govt would never bend the rules right?...


----------



## bripat9643

Harry Dresden said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do too.  I think we should cut immigration to zero.  Americans don't benefit one lick from any immigrant.
> 
> 
> 
> unless he/she develops something we can use,right?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can simply buy it from them.  There's no need for us to import them and their entire family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what if that was a condition to have it?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't imagine any law that would allow exceptions like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and of course to get what the guy offered our govt would never bend the rules right?...
Click to expand...


I guess I don't follow your argument.


----------



## Harry Dresden

bripat9643 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> unless he/she develops something we can use,right?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can simply buy it from them.  There's no need for us to import them and their entire family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what if that was a condition to have it?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't imagine any law that would allow exceptions like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and of course to get what the guy offered our govt would never bend the rules right?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess I don't follow your argument.
Click to expand...

you dont understand what im saying?...seriously?.....


----------



## Oldglory1

sealybobo said:


> prison/con.net said:
> 
> 
> 
> what the illegals are is invaders, crimnals (ie, breaking the law) and arrogant selfish line-jumpers, ahead of those who are waiting to immigrate here LEGALLY. they have no' rights having nothing coming but  a bullet to the guts.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont blame the illegal immigrant who comes here. I blame the illegal employers who pay them. Just like I dont blame the drug user as much as the dealer.
Click to expand...


Nonsense!    They are equally to blame.


----------



## Moonglow

MaryL said:


> Indians  are what whites used to call American indigenous peoples. 300 years ago,  there wasn't a country  or international immigration laws, either. The Pilgrims weren't the original illegal aliens, because they were not intentionally violating any immigration laws. Mexican illegals, different story, different time.


Invasion, immigration, conquer, it's all the same.........


----------



## Disir

protectionist said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theyr'e CRIMINALS......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are also human beings.  Treat them with decency and send them home.  You don't like them running here then get the hell out of their home country with the free market bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell that to Obama.
Click to expand...


I'm telling you.


----------



## sealybobo

Oldglory1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prison/con.net said:
> 
> 
> 
> what the illegals are is invaders, crimnals (ie, breaking the law) and arrogant selfish line-jumpers, ahead of those who are waiting to immigrate here LEGALLY. they have no' rights having nothing coming but  a bullet to the guts.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont blame the illegal immigrant who comes here. I blame the illegal employers who pay them. Just like I dont blame the drug user as much as the dealer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense!    They are equally to blame.
Click to expand...

Nonsense. This country has 2 signs on the border

get out & HELP WANTED.

What's the penalty for getting caught? So the risk is worth the reward. I dont blame illegal workers one bit. If I could make $200k in Canada I would sneak over too. So the people you should be mad at are the illegal employers but youre probably such a right wing tool you arent conditioned to ever blame the job creators.  Bet next time I see you posting about this subject you'll be bitching about illegal workers and never about illegal employers. BET!


----------



## mkm

Moonglow said:


> Did the Indians give your family a green card?



Hmmm.....were you at the pilgrim table on the first Thanksgiving???
I doubt it....neither was I....

The opposition is because the ILLEGAL immigrants do NOT pay taxes like we do, but take advantage in criminal ways of our social service programs.


----------



## Oldglory1

mkm said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the Indians give your family a green card?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.....were you at the pilgrim table on the first Thanksgiving???
> I doubt it....neither was I....
> 
> The opposition is because the ILLEGAL immigrants do NOT pay taxes like we do, but take advantage in criminal ways of our social service programs.
Click to expand...


Not only that but they are here in violation of our immigration laws,  working jobs they aren't entitled to and reducing wages for blue-collared American workers.   Uncontrolled population growth in this manner depletes our natural and social resources also.   Our schools, jails and hospitals are overflowing with them.


----------



## Oldglory1

sealybobo said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prison/con.net said:
> 
> 
> 
> what the illegals are is invaders, crimnals (ie, breaking the law) and arrogant selfish line-jumpers, ahead of those who are waiting to immigrate here LEGALLY. they have no' rights having nothing coming but  a bullet to the guts.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont blame the illegal immigrant who comes here. I blame the illegal employers who pay them. Just like I dont blame the drug user as much as the dealer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense!    They are equally to blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense. This country has 2 signs on the border
> 
> get out & HELP WANTED.
> 
> What's the penalty for getting caught? So the risk is worth the reward. I dont blame illegal workers one bit. If I could make $200k in Canada I would sneak over too. So the people you should be mad at are the illegal employers but youre probably such a right wing tool you arent conditioned to ever blame the job creators.  Bet next time I see you posting about this subject you'll be bitching about illegal workers and never about illegal employers. BET!
Click to expand...


So you don't blame people for breaking the law?  I sure as hell hope you aren't an American citizen with that attitude.  Both the employers and their illegal workers are equally to blame.   It is also nonsense that those on the right don't blame the employers also and want them stopped with e-verify.

There is no welcome sign at the border and you know it.  It is only the greedy employers that are welcoming them and they have no right to do so.


----------



## sealybobo

Oldglory1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prison/con.net said:
> 
> 
> 
> what the illegals are is invaders, crimnals (ie, breaking the law) and arrogant selfish line-jumpers, ahead of those who are waiting to immigrate here LEGALLY. they have no' rights having nothing coming but  a bullet to the guts.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont blame the illegal immigrant who comes here. I blame the illegal employers who pay them. Just like I dont blame the drug user as much as the dealer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense!    They are equally to blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense. This country has 2 signs on the border
> 
> get out & HELP WANTED.
> 
> What's the penalty for getting caught? So the risk is worth the reward. I dont blame illegal workers one bit. If I could make $200k in Canada I would sneak over too. So the people you should be mad at are the illegal employers but youre probably such a right wing tool you arent conditioned to ever blame the job creators.  Bet next time I see you posting about this subject you'll be bitching about illegal workers and never about illegal employers. BET!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't blame people for breaking the law?  I sure as hell hope you aren't an American citizen with that attitude.  Both the employers and their illegal workers are equally to blame.   It is also nonsense that those on the right don't blame the employers also and want them stopped with e-verify.
> 
> There is no welcome sign at the border and you know it.  It is only the greedy employers that are welcoming them and they have no right to do so.
Click to expand...

Just notice and remember this in the future when you complain about illegal immigrants.  Our laws are a joke. What's the punishment for getting caught? So the rewards are worth the risk. Especially when we arent even inforcing the law.

When you are an american living in america you need to focus your anger at the americans who are breaking the law. If they stop paying then the illegals will go away. 

Just realize please the conversation is rarely about illegal employers. "They" have you focused on the wrong thing.  Again its just like drug dealers. If you want to stop illegal drugs you can't just lock up the users and never go after Pablo Escobar.


----------



## Oldglory1

sealybobo said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prison/con.net said:
> 
> 
> 
> what the illegals are is invaders, crimnals (ie, breaking the law) and arrogant selfish line-jumpers, ahead of those who are waiting to immigrate here LEGALLY. they have no' rights having nothing coming but  a bullet to the guts.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont blame the illegal immigrant who comes here. I blame the illegal employers who pay them. Just like I dont blame the drug user as much as the dealer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense!    They are equally to blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense. This country has 2 signs on the border
> 
> get out & HELP WANTED.
> 
> What's the penalty for getting caught? So the risk is worth the reward. I dont blame illegal workers one bit. If I could make $200k in Canada I would sneak over too. So the people you should be mad at are the illegal employers but youre probably such a right wing tool you arent conditioned to ever blame the job creators.  Bet next time I see you posting about this subject you'll be bitching about illegal workers and never about illegal employers. BET!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't blame people for breaking the law?  I sure as hell hope you aren't an American citizen with that attitude.  Both the employers and their illegal workers are equally to blame.   It is also nonsense that those on the right don't blame the employers also and want them stopped with e-verify.
> 
> There is no welcome sign at the border and you know it.  It is only the greedy employers that are welcoming them and they have no right to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just notice and remember this in the future when you complain about illegal immigrants.  Our laws are a joke. What's the punishment for getting caught? So the rewards are worth the risk. Especially when we arent even inforcing the law.
> 
> When you are an american living in america you need to focus your anger at the americans who are breaking the law. If they stop paying then the illegals will go away.
> 
> Just realize please the conversation is rarely about illegal employers. "They" have you focused on the wrong thing.  Again its just like drug dealers. If you want to stop illegal drugs you can't just lock up the users and never go after Pablo Escobar.
Click to expand...


That's because Obama has made enforcement of our immigration laws a joke but that still doesn't give these illegals the right to violate them.  That's like saying if a store owner forgets to lock his door at night then it's ok to rob it.   I question your morals.   As I said, both the employers and the illegal are equally to blame. The House Republicans are right now pushing legislation  to implement e-verify which will stop these employers illegal hiring practices and severe punishment for non-compliance.   So you were sayin?

It's not only jobs that bring illegals here but benefits and birthright citizenship for their kids also.   All of these incentives need to be removed.


----------



## sealybobo

Oldglory1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont blame the illegal immigrant who comes here. I blame the illegal employers who pay them. Just like I dont blame the drug user as much as the dealer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense!    They are equally to blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense. This country has 2 signs on the border
> 
> get out & HELP WANTED.
> 
> What's the penalty for getting caught? So the risk is worth the reward. I dont blame illegal workers one bit. If I could make $200k in Canada I would sneak over too. So the people you should be mad at are the illegal employers but youre probably such a right wing tool you arent conditioned to ever blame the job creators.  Bet next time I see you posting about this subject you'll be bitching about illegal workers and never about illegal employers. BET!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't blame people for breaking the law?  I sure as hell hope you aren't an American citizen with that attitude.  Both the employers and their illegal workers are equally to blame.   It is also nonsense that those on the right don't blame the employers also and want them stopped with e-verify.
> 
> There is no welcome sign at the border and you know it.  It is only the greedy employers that are welcoming them and they have no right to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just notice and remember this in the future when you complain about illegal immigrants.  Our laws are a joke. What's the punishment for getting caught? So the rewards are worth the risk. Especially when we arent even inforcing the law.
> 
> When you are an american living in america you need to focus your anger at the americans who are breaking the law. If they stop paying then the illegals will go away.
> 
> Just realize please the conversation is rarely about illegal employers. "They" have you focused on the wrong thing.  Again its just like drug dealers. If you want to stop illegal drugs you can't just lock up the users and never go after Pablo Escobar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because Obama has made enforcement of our immigration laws a joke but that still doesn't give these illegals the right to violate them.  That's like saying if a store owner forgets to lock his door at night then it's ok to rob it.   I question your morals.   As I said, both the employers and the illegal are equally to blame. The House Republicans are right now pushing legislation  to implement e-verify which will stop these employers illegal hiring practices and severe punishment for non-compliance.   So you were sayin?
> 
> It's not only jobs that bring illegals here but benefits and birthright citizenship for their kids also.   All of these incentives need to be removed.
Click to expand...

Fuck you if I was at a computer I'd show you it was bush who stopped. The number of enforcement went from hundreds of companies getting busted every year to 3 every year under bush. So phuck off stupid. I didnt read past your first sentence because immediately I could tell you were wrong. You arent seeing clearly because you are a brainwashed retard repuglicant fool. Be gone.


----------



## Oldglory1

sealybobo said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense!    They are equally to blame.
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense. This country has 2 signs on the border
> 
> get out & HELP WANTED.
> 
> What's the penalty for getting caught? So the risk is worth the reward. I dont blame illegal workers one bit. If I could make $200k in Canada I would sneak over too. So the people you should be mad at are the illegal employers but youre probably such a right wing tool you arent conditioned to ever blame the job creators.  Bet next time I see you posting about this subject you'll be bitching about illegal workers and never about illegal employers. BET!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't blame people for breaking the law?  I sure as hell hope you aren't an American citizen with that attitude.  Both the employers and their illegal workers are equally to blame.   It is also nonsense that those on the right don't blame the employers also and want them stopped with e-verify.
> 
> There is no welcome sign at the border and you know it.  It is only the greedy employers that are welcoming them and they have no right to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just notice and remember this in the future when you complain about illegal immigrants.  Our laws are a joke. What's the punishment for getting caught? So the rewards are worth the risk. Especially when we arent even inforcing the law.
> 
> When you are an american living in america you need to focus your anger at the americans who are breaking the law. If they stop paying then the illegals will go away.
> 
> Just realize please the conversation is rarely about illegal employers. "They" have you focused on the wrong thing.  Again its just like drug dealers. If you want to stop illegal drugs you can't just lock up the users and never go after Pablo Escobar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because Obama has made enforcement of our immigration laws a joke but that still doesn't give these illegals the right to violate them.  That's like saying if a store owner forgets to lock his door at night then it's ok to rob it.   I question your morals.   As I said, both the employers and the illegal are equally to blame. The House Republicans are right now pushing legislation  to implement e-verify which will stop these employers illegal hiring practices and severe punishment for non-compliance.   So you were sayin?
> 
> It's not only jobs that bring illegals here but benefits and birthright citizenship for their kids also.   All of these incentives need to be removed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck you if I was at a computer I'd show you it was bush who stopped. The number of enforcement went from hundreds of companies getting busted every year to 3 every year under bush. So phuck off stupid. I didnt read past your first sentence because immediately I could tell you were wrong. You arent seeing clearly because you are a brainwashed retard repuglicant fool. Be gone.
Click to expand...


No, it was not Bush that stopped workplace enforcement,  Mr. Potty Mouth!  It was Obama.   It was also he that used EO to implement stays of deportation 3 times for millions of illegal aliens without congresses approval and you know it.   He also instructed Homeland Security not to deport any illegal aliens unless they were "convicted" criminals.  It's common knowledge, Mr. Potty Mouth. 

I am brain washed?   No, it appears it is you since  you won't accept the truth of my remarks above.   You wouldn't read them any further  because you know it is the truth.  Yes, several administration have been guilty of not handling this problem but never before has any president either on the left or the right gave illegal aliens amnesty by EO without congresses approval.   FYI, I won't vote for a single Republican who promises amnesty this time around either.  So no. Mr. Potty Mouth I am not brain dead.    Look in the mirror,  you damned fool.


----------



## sealybobo

Oldglory1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense. This country has 2 signs on the border
> 
> get out & HELP WANTED.
> 
> What's the penalty for getting caught? So the risk is worth the reward. I dont blame illegal workers one bit. If I could make $200k in Canada I would sneak over too. So the people you should be mad at are the illegal employers but youre probably such a right wing tool you arent conditioned to ever blame the job creators.  Bet next time I see you posting about this subject you'll be bitching about illegal workers and never about illegal employers. BET!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't blame people for breaking the law?  I sure as hell hope you aren't an American citizen with that attitude.  Both the employers and their illegal workers are equally to blame.   It is also nonsense that those on the right don't blame the employers also and want them stopped with e-verify.
> 
> There is no welcome sign at the border and you know it.  It is only the greedy employers that are welcoming them and they have no right to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just notice and remember this in the future when you complain about illegal immigrants.  Our laws are a joke. What's the punishment for getting caught? So the rewards are worth the risk. Especially when we arent even inforcing the law.
> 
> When you are an american living in america you need to focus your anger at the americans who are breaking the law. If they stop paying then the illegals will go away.
> 
> Just realize please the conversation is rarely about illegal employers. "They" have you focused on the wrong thing.  Again its just like drug dealers. If you want to stop illegal drugs you can't just lock up the users and never go after Pablo Escobar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because Obama has made enforcement of our immigration laws a joke but that still doesn't give these illegals the right to violate them.  That's like saying if a store owner forgets to lock his door at night then it's ok to rob it.   I question your morals.   As I said, both the employers and the illegal are equally to blame. The House Republicans are right now pushing legislation  to implement e-verify which will stop these employers illegal hiring practices and severe punishment for non-compliance.   So you were sayin?
> 
> It's not only jobs that bring illegals here but benefits and birthright citizenship for their kids also.   All of these incentives need to be removed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck you if I was at a computer I'd show you it was bush who stopped. The number of enforcement went from hundreds of companies getting busted every year to 3 every year under bush. So phuck off stupid. I didnt read past your first sentence because immediately I could tell you were wrong. You arent seeing clearly because you are a brainwashed retard repuglicant fool. Be gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it was not Bush that stopped workplace enforcement,  Mr. Potty Mouth!  It was Obama.   It was also he that used EO to implement stays of deportation 3 times for millions of illegal aliens without congresses approval and you know it.   He also instructed Homeland Security not to deport any illegal aliens unless they were "convicted" criminals.  It's common knowledge, Mr. Potty Mouth.
> 
> I am brain washed?   No, it appears it is you since  you won't accept the truth of my remarks above.   You wouldn't read them any further  because you know it is the truth.  Yes, several administration have been guilty of not handling this problem but never before has any president either on the left or the right gave illegal aliens amnesty by EO without congresses approval.   FYI, I won't vote for a single Republican who promises amnesty this time around either.  So no. Mr. Potty Mouth I am not brain dead.    Look in the mirror,  you damned fool.
Click to expand...

Wrong. Either you are ignorant or a liar.


----------



## Oldglory1

sealybobo said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't blame people for breaking the law?  I sure as hell hope you aren't an American citizen with that attitude.  Both the employers and their illegal workers are equally to blame.   It is also nonsense that those on the right don't blame the employers also and want them stopped with e-verify.
> 
> There is no welcome sign at the border and you know it.  It is only the greedy employers that are welcoming them and they have no right to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> Just notice and remember this in the future when you complain about illegal immigrants.  Our laws are a joke. What's the punishment for getting caught? So the rewards are worth the risk. Especially when we arent even inforcing the law.
> 
> When you are an american living in america you need to focus your anger at the americans who are breaking the law. If they stop paying then the illegals will go away.
> 
> Just realize please the conversation is rarely about illegal employers. "They" have you focused on the wrong thing.  Again its just like drug dealers. If you want to stop illegal drugs you can't just lock up the users and never go after Pablo Escobar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because Obama has made enforcement of our immigration laws a joke but that still doesn't give these illegals the right to violate them.  That's like saying if a store owner forgets to lock his door at night then it's ok to rob it.   I question your morals.   As I said, both the employers and the illegal are equally to blame. The House Republicans are right now pushing legislation  to implement e-verify which will stop these employers illegal hiring practices and severe punishment for non-compliance.   So you were sayin?
> 
> It's not only jobs that bring illegals here but benefits and birthright citizenship for their kids also.   All of these incentives need to be removed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck you if I was at a computer I'd show you it was bush who stopped. The number of enforcement went from hundreds of companies getting busted every year to 3 every year under bush. So phuck off stupid. I didnt read past your first sentence because immediately I could tell you were wrong. You arent seeing clearly because you are a brainwashed retard repuglicant fool. Be gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it was not Bush that stopped workplace enforcement,  Mr. Potty Mouth!  It was Obama.   It was also he that used EO to implement stays of deportation 3 times for millions of illegal aliens without congresses approval and you know it.   He also instructed Homeland Security not to deport any illegal aliens unless they were "convicted" criminals.  It's common knowledge, Mr. Potty Mouth.
> 
> I am brain washed?   No, it appears it is you since  you won't accept the truth of my remarks above.   You wouldn't read them any further  because you know it is the truth.  Yes, several administration have been guilty of not handling this problem but never before has any president either on the left or the right gave illegal aliens amnesty by EO without congresses approval.   FYI, I won't vote for a single Republican who promises amnesty this time around either.  So no. Mr. Potty Mouth I am not brain dead.    Look in the mirror,  you damned fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. Either you are ignorant or a liar.
Click to expand...


You're the ignorant one, Mr. Potty Mouth.

Federal judge stalls Obama s executive action on immigration

House Committee Approves Two Enforcement Bills Including Mandatory E-Verify Bill NumbersUSA

http://www.frontpagemag.com/2014/matthew-vadum/obamas-illegal-immigration-free-for-all/

WATCH ICE Agent Says He Can t Do His Job - Talk Radio News Service

Republicans want a return to workplace immigration raids - latimes


----------



## charwin95

I hope you guys don't mind me coming into this argument. 
Oddglory: This is round 2. You lost the first round. I know that you support legal immigrant workers like H1 & H2. They are all designed as cheap labor like illegal immigrants. 
H1 has already proven that this program take American jobs. 
I traveled many countries and when I travel I'm not limited to a 2 or 3 weeks stay. I stayed longer than that and some already visited same countries multiple times. I like studying their culture and traditions. I know that most or all of you have not seen a real crop growing people in third world countries. These people are poor mostly illiterate some lucky ones are high school graduates at the most. Competing for H2 visa is impossible against young unemployed educated kids. There are millions and millions of unemployed looking for any kind of job anything just to get out of their miserable countries. Bottom line as I mentioned in previous post we are getting educated H2 people. 
Read Sillybobo post #79. Terminology of that is Jump Ship. That was then, what made you think this not happening now? As an example an engineer or nurse via H2 visa, do you really think they came here just to pick up fruits? Goal is to find a way to get legalized then get a real job. I hate illegals just like everybody. Even as a business owner like me do not support H1or H2 program. 
Back to #79 post. Seaman for tankers and merchant ships has frequent problem with jump ship....
I do agree that illegals and people that hire them are both to be blamed with this atrocities. 
Job raids here in Ca and Az by federal is on going. I hope you are aware of that. 
I'm very aware about Obama's introduction not to deport illegals unless they are convicted criminals. This is where people get out of whack. This is only applicable to families with kids born and raised here so they don't get separated. Deportation still on going, he never said stop the deporting process. Have you heard about "day laborer"? These are the group of illegals that congregate close to Homedepo looking for work. These people get raided regularly by federal placed them in a van then process to be deported. Hope you are aware of this.


----------



## prison/con.net

we are going to have to do a LOT more than just deport them, or it's going to get a LOT worse.


----------



## Oldglory1

charwin95 said:


> I hope you guys don't mind me coming into this argument.
> Oddglory: This is round 2. You lost the first round. I know that you support legal immigrant workers like H1 & H2. They are all designed as cheap labor like illegal immigrants.
> H1 has already proven that this program take American jobs.
> I traveled many countries and when I travel I'm not limited to a 2 or 3 weeks stay. I stayed longer than that and some already visited same countries multiple times. I like studying their culture and traditions. I know that most or all of you have not seen a real crop growing people in third world countries. These people are poor mostly illiterate some lucky ones are high school graduates at the most. Competing for H2 visa is impossible against young unemployed educated kids. There are millions and millions of unemployed looking for any kind of job anything just to get out of their miserable countries. Bottom line as I mentioned in previous post we are getting educated H2 people.
> Read Sillybobo post #79. Terminology of that is Jump Ship. That was then, what made you think this not happening now? As an example an engineer or nurse via H2 visa, do you really think they came here just to pick up fruits? Goal is to find a way to get legalized then get a real job. I hate illegals just like everybody. Even as a business owner like me do not support H1or H2 program.
> Back to #79 post. Seaman for tankers and merchant ships has frequent problem with jump ship....
> I do agree that illegals and people that hire them are both to be blamed with this atrocities.
> Job raids here in Ca and Az by federal is on going. I hope you are aware of that.
> I'm very aware about Obama's introduction not to deport illegals unless they are convicted criminals. This is where people get out of whack. This is only applicable to families with kids born and raised here so they don't get separated. Deportation still on going, he never said stop the deporting process. Have you heard about "day laborer"? These are the group of illegals that congregate close to Homedepo looking for work. These people get raided regularly by federal placed them in a van then process to be deported. Hope you are aware of this.



Oh please explain how I lost round one (whatever round one was).   Wrong, Obama instructed Homeland Security not to deport "any" illegals unless they were convicted criminals a while back and it didn't matter whether they had kids or not.   Later he implemented DACA  for kids brought here illegally by their parents and his latest shenanigan was to not deport the parents of U.S. born kids.  You apparently are ill-informed on Obama's triple plan.   Why would the parents get separated from their kids by being deported?     They can take them with them back to their homeland.  Minor kids belong with their parents. No separation of families sob stories, please.

Please provide a link that a federal van is picking up these illegal day laborers and carting them off to be deported.     I'll wait.


----------



## Unkotare

charwin95 said:


> I know that most or all of you have not seen a real crop growing people in third world countries. ....



Do you need people seeds for that crop?


----------



## charwin95

Oldglory, I cannot provide you a link but I will have someone take pictures and post it here or I'll ask for a help on Wednesday. 
You make it sounds like we stop deporting. What I mean of not getting separated are illegals that has kids that are US citizens. DACA doesn't qualify these 'blip' legal status. Are you aware of the requirements for DACA? 
Separate topic. About 12 Americans die each day here in U.S. waiting for kidney transplant. Illegal immigrants are also getting kidney transplant at a cost of 260k each courtesy of tax payers. Sickening. You can Google all of these.


----------



## Oldglory1

charwin95 said:


> Oldglory, I cannot provide you a link but I will have someone take pictures and post it here or I'll ask for a help on Wednesday.
> You make it sounds like we stop deporting. What I mean of not getting separated are illegals that has kids that are US citizens. DACA doesn't qualify these 'blip' legal status. Are you aware of the requirements for DACA?
> Separate topic. About 12 Americans die each day here in U.S. waiting for kidney transplant. Illegal immigrants are also getting kidney transplant at a cost of 260k each courtesy of tax payers. Sickening. You can Google all of these.



If you can't provide a link then your claims are bogus.  I didn't say that deportations have stopped.   I said only "convicted" criminals are being deported.   I posted several links about it in here.   Did you bother to read them?  

Even if the parents have U.S. born kids they can take them back to their homelands with them.   When they reach 18 they can decide whether they want to return here or not.  I didn't say the DACA recipients have legal status but they have temporary stays of deportation with work permits I might add.  You seem to have a reading comprehension problem.


----------



## charwin95

People here in southern ca and Az has different views on what you are saying. No links that doesn't mean it's not happening. Have you visited the deportation process in any borders? I did... you don't. Do you know anyone get deported for violating tourists visa? I do... you don't. Do you know anyone work at the border? I do.. you don't. Do you even know anyone work at any immigration offices? I do.. you don't. Have you met people with H2 visas? I do..you don't. Do you know anyone work at merchant ships? I do..you don't. Aside from that you don't know very much aside from what you read. 
Jump ship has been going on for a very long time and still happening today...NO LINK....that doesn't mean it's not happening.


----------



## Unkotare

charwin95 said:


> People here in southern ca and Az has different views on what you are saying. No links that doesn't mean it's not happening. Have you visited the deportation process in any borders? I did... you don't. Do you know anyone get deported for violating tourists visa? I do... you don't. Do you know anyone work at the border? I do.. you don't. Do you even know anyone work at any immigration offices? I do.. you don't. Have you met people with H2 visas? I do..you don't. Do you know anyone work at merchant ships? I do..you don't. Aside from that you don't know very much aside from what you read.
> Jump ship has been going on for a very long time and still happening today...NO LINK....that doesn't mean it's not happening.




Assuming answers? Pretty stupid. Unable to support with sources? No credibility.


----------



## charwin95

Unkotare said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People here in southern ca and Az has different views on what you are saying. No links that doesn't mean it's not happening. Have you visited the deportation process in any borders? I did... you don't. Do you know anyone get deported for violating tourists visa? I do... you don't. Do you know anyone work at the border? I do.. you don't. Do you even know anyone work at any immigration offices? I do.. you don't. Have you met people with H2 visas? I do..you don't. Do you know anyone work at merchant ships? I do..you don't. Aside from that you don't know very much aside from what you read.
> Jump ship has been going on for a very long time and still happening today...NO LINK....that doesn't mean it's not happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming answers? Pretty stupid. Unable to support with sources? No credibility.
Click to expand...


Look kid. YOU..YOUR vision to the horizon is very low. I have far more knowledge and experience far than you have kid. 
Am I insulting you cause I'm opening your simian knowledge? 

Example. This year people like YOU only heard about SCE in California being laid off replaced by H1. I've known this nightmare since 2004. There was not even have a smart phone then. There's was no link. It took a decade for media to catch up. That is 11 years of advanced vision I have compared to your zero vision to horizon. 

I challenge and dare both you and Oldglory reveal your true identity and I will be glad to introduce you to DEA and officer in charge at immigration officials in San Diego. Do you want to do that?


----------



## Harry Dresden

charwin95 said:


> People here in southern ca and Az has different views on what you are saying. No links that doesn't mean it's not happening. Have you visited the deportation process in any borders? I did... you don't. Do you know anyone get deported for violating tourists visa? I do... you don't. Do you know anyone work at the border? I do.. you don't. Do you even know anyone work at any immigration offices? I do.. you don't. Have you met people with H2 visas? I do..you don't. Do you know anyone work at merchant ships? I do..you don't. Aside from that you don't know very much aside from what you read.
> Jump ship has been going on for a very long time and still happening today...NO LINK....that doesn't mean it's not happening.


boy you know a lot of people in the immigration part of things....


----------



## charwin95

sealybobo said:


> Companies are full of shit. If they need more IT Programmers or engineers why aren't they letting the colleges know quicker? Dont they plan 10 years out?



I've been running my business for 18 years, 35 years my father before me then my son took over 5 years ago. For many years I've known hundreds of company owners. All have sorts of plans. I have not not seen a company without a plan. You can pave ( plan )your road with guard rails or however you want but sometimes it doesn't go the way you want. 
We have total of 14 IT employees. There are no shortages of IT but we have shortages of experience engineers. It's "NOT" ( not yelling at you ) a shortage that companies should start or excuse hiring H1 employees. Whoever started these H bs program should go to jail. To me they are no different than illegals of cheap labor that directly hurts American people. 
From your post #100. Young college graduate kids cannot find a job. That is correct. The big contribution to that is a lot of them ( don't ask me for a link ) took a lot of courses that are just about worthless. Like BS psychology, liberal arts, archeology etc. What is the chance of getting a high paying job? Our receptionist is 38 years old liberal arts major trying to survive with $18.75/hour waiting for an opening at customer service. We have some of them in our warehouses at least making better than our receptionist. Their supervisor is an architect but getting paid as warehouse supervisor.


----------



## Oldglory1

charwin95 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People here in southern ca and Az has different views on what you are saying. No links that doesn't mean it's not happening. Have you visited the deportation process in any borders? I did... you don't. Do you know anyone get deported for violating tourists visa? I do... you don't. Do you know anyone work at the border? I do.. you don't. Do you even know anyone work at any immigration offices? I do.. you don't. Have you met people with H2 visas? I do..you don't. Do you know anyone work at merchant ships? I do..you don't. Aside from that you don't know very much aside from what you read.
> Jump ship has been going on for a very long time and still happening today...NO LINK....that doesn't mean it's not happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming answers? Pretty stupid. Unable to support with sources? No credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look kid. YOU..YOUR vision to the horizon is very low. I have far more knowledge and experience far than you have kid.
> Am I insulting you cause I'm opening your simian knowledge?
> 
> Example. This year people like YOU only heard about SCE in California being laid off replaced by H1. I've known this nightmare since 2004. There was not even have a smart phone then. There's was no link. It took a decade for media to catch up. That is 11 years of advanced vision I have compared to your zero vision to horizon.
> 
> I challenge and dare both you and Oldglory reveal your true identity and I will be glad to introduce you to DEA and officer in charge at immigration officials in San Diego. Do you want to do that?
Click to expand...


First off, anyone who reveals their true name in a forum is an idiot.  I've already encountered one crazy that stalked my wife and I and we never even revealed our names.   Why would I want to meet a DEA official anyway?   I will tell you that I am a senior citizen and keep well informed on the issues our country is facing today and illegal immigration is one of them.


----------



## Oldglory1

charwin95 said:


> People here in southern ca and Az has different views on what you are saying. No links that doesn't mean it's not happening. Have you visited the deportation process in any borders? I did... you don't. Do you know anyone get deported for violating tourists visa? I do... you don't. Do you know anyone work at the border? I do.. you don't. Do you even know anyone work at any immigration offices? I do.. you don't. Have you met people with H2 visas? I do..you don't. Do you know anyone work at merchant ships? I do..you don't. Aside from that you don't know very much aside from what you read.
> Jump ship has been going on for a very long time and still happening today...NO LINK....that doesn't mean it's not happening.



If illegal aliens were being carted off in federal vans in front of Home Depot there would be pictures of it on the internet.    I know of a town near Oceanside, CA where illegals hang on in front of McDonalds soliciting work.    This has been going on for years and they aren't being picked up for deportation.   They are there every day.   I know I asked at that McDonalds.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Oldglory1 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People here in southern ca and Az has different views on what you are saying. No links that doesn't mean it's not happening. Have you visited the deportation process in any borders? I did... you don't. Do you know anyone get deported for violating tourists visa? I do... you don't. Do you know anyone work at the border? I do.. you don't. Do you even know anyone work at any immigration offices? I do.. you don't. Have you met people with H2 visas? I do..you don't. Do you know anyone work at merchant ships? I do..you don't. Aside from that you don't know very much aside from what you read.
> Jump ship has been going on for a very long time and still happening today...NO LINK....that doesn't mean it's not happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If illegal aliens were being carted off in federal vans in front of Home Depot there would be pictures of it on the internet.    I know of a town near Oceanside, CA where illegals hang on in front of McDonalds soliciting work.    This has been going on for years and they aren't being picked up for deportation.   They are there every day.   I know I asked at that McDonalds.
Click to expand...

* I know of a town near Oceanside, CA where illegals hang on in front of McDonalds soliciting work. This has been going on for years and they aren't being picked up for deportation. *
in California?.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




......are you serious?....


----------



## charwin95

Yes I'm serious. Why would I even bother to mentioned this. Both you and Oldglory has the same reference of Oceanside?


----------



## charwin95

Oldglory1 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People here in southern ca and Az has different views on what you are saying. No links that doesn't mean it's not happening. Have you visited the deportation process in any borders? I did... you don't. Do you know anyone get deported for violating tourists visa? I do... you don't. Do you know anyone work at the border? I do.. you don't. Do you even know anyone work at any immigration offices? I do.. you don't. Have you met people with H2 visas? I do..you don't. Do you know anyone work at merchant ships? I do..you don't. Aside from that you don't know very much aside from what you read.
> Jump ship has been going on for a very long time and still happening today...NO LINK....that doesn't mean it's not happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming answers? Pretty stupid. Unable to support with sources? No credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look kid. YOU..YOUR vision to the horizon is very low. I have far more knowledge and experience far than you have kid.
> Am I insulting you cause I'm opening your simian knowledge?
> 
> Example. This year people like YOU only heard about SCE in California being laid off replaced by H1. I've known this nightmare since 2004. There was not even have a smart phone then. There's was no link. It took a decade for media to catch up. That is 11 years of advanced vision I have compared to your zero vision to horizon.
> 
> I challenge and dare both you and Oldglory reveal your true identity and I will be glad to introduce you to DEA and officer in charge at immigration officials in San Diego. Do you want to do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First off, anyone who reveals their true name in a forum is an idiot.  I've already encountered one crazy that stalked my wife and I and we never even revealed our names.   Why would I want to meet a DEA official anyway?   I will tell you that I am a senior citizen and keep well informed on the issues our country is facing today and illegal immigration is one of them.
Click to expand...

You are well informed based from what you read ONLY. NOTHING MORE. I want you to meet officials from immigration so you have a better understanding and educational for you of what is the real going on. Especially witness people being deported. 
If you are worried about blah blah that's your call. 
You probably don't even know how much the $ penalty for an employer when caught with each illegal aliens aside plus losing business license. You are older than me but your vision to the horizon is too low or zero. Like that simian. In 2005 people like me got invited by gov. Arnold Schwarzenegger to discuss how to deal with illegal immigration. What is your involvement? None.


----------



## Unkotare

charwin95 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People here in southern ca and Az has different views on what you are saying. No links that doesn't mean it's not happening. Have you visited the deportation process in any borders? I did... you don't. Do you know anyone get deported for violating tourists visa? I do... you don't. Do you know anyone work at the border? I do.. you don't. Do you even know anyone work at any immigration offices? I do.. you don't. Have you met people with H2 visas? I do..you don't. Do you know anyone work at merchant ships? I do..you don't. Aside from that you don't know very much aside from what you read.
> Jump ship has been going on for a very long time and still happening today...NO LINK....that doesn't mean it's not happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming answers? Pretty stupid. Unable to support with sources? No credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have far more knowledge and experience far than you have
Click to expand...



Something else you can't backup. Zero credibility.


----------



## Oldglory1

Harry Dresden said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People here in southern ca and Az has different views on what you are saying. No links that doesn't mean it's not happening. Have you visited the deportation process in any borders? I did... you don't. Do you know anyone get deported for violating tourists visa? I do... you don't. Do you know anyone work at the border? I do.. you don't. Do you even know anyone work at any immigration offices? I do.. you don't. Have you met people with H2 visas? I do..you don't. Do you know anyone work at merchant ships? I do..you don't. Aside from that you don't know very much aside from what you read.
> Jump ship has been going on for a very long time and still happening today...NO LINK....that doesn't mean it's not happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If illegal aliens were being carted off in federal vans in front of Home Depot there would be pictures of it on the internet.    I know of a town near Oceanside, CA where illegals hang on in front of McDonalds soliciting work.    This has been going on for years and they aren't being picked up for deportation.   They are there every day.   I know I asked at that McDonalds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> * I know of a town near Oceanside, CA where illegals hang on in front of McDonalds soliciting work. This has been going on for years and they aren't being picked up for deportation. *
> in California?.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......are you serious?....
Click to expand...


Yes, the town's name is Bonsall, Ca.    It's a small town on the way to Oceanside on the 76 Highway.


----------



## Oldglory1

charwin95 said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People here in southern ca and Az has different views on what you are saying. No links that doesn't mean it's not happening. Have you visited the deportation process in any borders? I did... you don't. Do you know anyone get deported for violating tourists visa? I do... you don't. Do you know anyone work at the border? I do.. you don't. Do you even know anyone work at any immigration offices? I do.. you don't. Have you met people with H2 visas? I do..you don't. Do you know anyone work at merchant ships? I do..you don't. Aside from that you don't know very much aside from what you read.
> Jump ship has been going on for a very long time and still happening today...NO LINK....that doesn't mean it's not happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming answers? Pretty stupid. Unable to support with sources? No credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look kid. YOU..YOUR vision to the horizon is very low. I have far more knowledge and experience far than you have kid.
> Am I insulting you cause I'm opening your simian knowledge?
> 
> Example. This year people like YOU only heard about SCE in California being laid off replaced by H1. I've known this nightmare since 2004. There was not even have a smart phone then. There's was no link. It took a decade for media to catch up. That is 11 years of advanced vision I have compared to your zero vision to horizon.
> 
> I challenge and dare both you and Oldglory reveal your true identity and I will be glad to introduce you to DEA and officer in charge at immigration officials in San Diego. Do you want to do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First off, anyone who reveals their true name in a forum is an idiot.  I've already encountered one crazy that stalked my wife and I and we never even revealed our names.   Why would I want to meet a DEA official anyway?   I will tell you that I am a senior citizen and keep well informed on the issues our country is facing today and illegal immigration is one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are well informed based from what you read ONLY. NOTHING MORE. I want you to meet officials from immigration so you have a better understanding and educational for you of what is the real going on. Especially witness people being deported.
> If you are worried about blah blah that's your call.
> You probably don't even know how much the $ penalty for an employer when caught with each illegal aliens aside plus losing business license. You are older than me but your vision to the horizon is too low or zero. Like that simian. In 2005 people like me got invited by gov. Arnold Schwarzenegger to discuss how to deal with illegal immigration. What is your involvement? None.
Click to expand...


You sure make a lot of assumptions about me without knowing me at all.  I am very involved in the illegal immigration issue because it is devastating to our country.   Very few employers are getting caught hiring illegal aliens because it has to be proven that they "knowingly" did it.   Remain in denial if you wish but the only illegal aliens being deported are convicted criminals per Obama's instructions.

With that , I don't like your snotty and condescending attitude.   It shows a lack of respect.   So welcome to my ignore list.


----------



## charwin95

Lack of respect? Excuse me? I started with a nice conversation. Then you accused me of lying that you don't even know me. Go back again and read where I started the conversation. I was nice to you to begin with then you and that simian start trashing me. How do you expect me to react? It seems that I insulted you and unk. ignorance when you heard something you never heard of. You are senior citizen? It's shocking to me that you are acting like you were just born 15 years ago about links. What happened to you then before these links? I keep repeating just because there's no Link it doesn't mean it's not happening. There's a lot of going on in this world without Link remember that. I also keep repeating I am totally against illegals + H1& H2 program. 
Read HarryD. post, he is asking and challenging me BUT with a "respect". Why can you carry a decent conversation like that? You are a senior citizen PLEASE act and respect people like one.


----------



## Harry Dresden

charwin95 said:


> Yes I'm serious. Why would I even bother to mentioned this. Both you and Oldglory has the same reference of Oceanside?


your serious?.....you mean there are people out here in Cal who hang outside the home depots and McDonalds looking for work?....


----------



## charwin95

Harry Dresden from post #138.... I know of a town near Oceanside, CA where illegals hang on in front of McDonalds soliciting work. This has been going on for years and they aren't being picked up for deportation. 
in California?...........are you serious?....

Mr. Dresden, Yes I'm serious. 
First, after several decades of business involvement I've accumulated and learned quite a bit of information from people. Business owners from mfr. of aircraft, med. instruments, chemicals, labs, recruiters, nba, hospitals, r&d, cruise liners, merchant ships, hotels, casinos,  restaurants, health care industry, buildings, retail stores, home cares etc...People from gov. officials here and other countries, embassy employees, immigration officials, nba players, active/veterans military & local officials etc. etc. This is where I gathered my information. 
Back to the main topic. Rounding day laborers. I'm not sure how often, when or where immigration officials strikes. As far as I know this is on going. I didn't say they do it every day and every where. This is the primary reason I invited couple of people to have a better understanding. People beliefs and info. are so convoluted and misinformed regarding deporting illegals. 
Separate topic..I'm also committed in helping our society. Help finance homeless center in Los Angeles and Miami. Financially help disabled, injured, PTSD veteran  centers. On going contributions to cancer, heart, kidney and muscular dystrophy research which my father started. Thank you for listening.


----------



## Harry Dresden

charwin95 said:


> Harry Dresden from post #138.... I know of a town near Oceanside, CA where illegals hang on in front of McDonalds soliciting work. This has been going on for years and they aren't being picked up for deportation.
> in California?...........are you serious?....
> 
> Mr. Dresden, Yes I'm serious.
> First, after several decades of business involvement I've accumulated and learned quite a bit of information from people. Business owners from mfr. of aircraft, med. instruments, chemicals, labs, recruiters, nba, hospitals, r&d, cruise liners, merchant ships, hotels, casinos,  restaurants, health care industry, buildings, retail stores, home cares etc...People from gov. officials here and other countries, embassy employees, immigration officials, nba players, active/veterans military & local officials etc. etc. This is where I gathered my information.
> Back to the main topic. Rounding day laborers. I'm not sure how often, when or where immigration officials strikes. As far as I know this is on going. I didn't say they do it every day and every where. This is the primary reason I invited couple of people to have a better understanding. People beliefs and info. are so convoluted and misinformed regarding deporting illegals.
> Separate topic..I'm also committed in helping our society. Help finance homeless center in Los Angeles and Miami. Financially help disabled, injured, PTSD veteran  centers. On going contributions to cancer, heart, kidney and muscular dystrophy research which my father started. Thank you for listening.


----------



## gallantwarrior

haissem123 said:


> importing low wage workers so a few can get richer off their backs as the rest of  us suffer wage losses we all can't afford isn't helping any one. time to fix our own countries not run to make problems in others. this is only directed at mexicans either


Huh, what?


----------



## Unkotare

Charbroiled is not all there...


----------



## Brian Nott

LogikAndReazon said:


> Theyr'e CRIMINALS......



Really you are right and illegals are criminals indeed when they are scarce but after their mass exceeds several millions so it's getting difficult to treat them as criminals - in what jails do you put them or how many judges do you need to judge them all - quantity is transformed into quality so to say.


----------



## Oldglory1

Brian Nott said:


> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theyr'e CRIMINALS......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really you are right and illegals are criminals indeed when they are scarce but after their mass exceeds several millions so it's getting difficult to treat them as criminals - in what jails do you put them or how many judges do you need to judge them all - quantity is transformed into quality so to say.
Click to expand...


What we need to do is remove all of the incentives for them to remain and many if not most will self-deport.   No judges or jails needed.


----------



## Imnukingfutz

Moonglow said:


> Did the Indians give your family a green card?


Very bad analogy - the US conquered the Indians and took the land - right or wrong the facts are what they are. 
Illegal immigrants are sneaking across our borders and into our country, against our immigration laws others are following which by definition makes them criminals. Furthermore they are being rewarded by our own government for doing it. 

If a person from another country wants to make a better life for themselves and they think that the US is where they can best do that, I welcome you with open arms and whatever guidance I can give you...but do it legally and do it the right way, through following our laws. If you cant abide by our laws to come here, what makes me believe you will abide by them once you do get here?


----------



## Delta4Embassy

US only exists because of illegal immigrants. Ask an Indian.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Delta4Embassy said:


> US only exists because of illegal immigrants. Ask an Indian.





The original illegal immigrants?


----------



## Oldglory1

WillHaftawaite said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> US only exists because of illegal immigrants. Ask an Indian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original illegal immigrants?
Click to expand...


And just whom would they be?   Ask an indian?   Ask them what?    Their ancestors migrated here just like the Europeans did when there were no immigration laws.


----------



## jimsouth

Oldglory1 said:


> Brian Nott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theyr'e CRIMINALS......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really you are right and illegals are criminals indeed when they are scarce but after their mass exceeds several millions so it's getting difficult to treat them as criminals - in what jails do you put them or how many judges do you need to judge them all - quantity is transformed into quality so to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What we need to do is remove all of the incentives for them to remain and many if not most will self-deport.   No judges or jails needed.
Click to expand...

 *Victims of Illegal Aliens Memorial - OJJPAC.org*
http:/Illegal Immigration information*memorial*.asp


----------



## LilOlLady

Moonglow said:


> Did the Indians give your family a green card?


There were no immigration laws then so people entering the country were not illegally entering..Now there are immigration laws as when people entered through Ellis Island..Native American did not make claim on the land...Where there is not laws there can be no crime...Illegal immigration now is a crime...The crime came when NA were given land as in Olka and then the white men wanted it back when they saw the land was valuable...
Chickasaw woman...


----------



## LilOlLady

Disir said:


> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theyr'e CRIMINALS......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are also human beings.  Treat them with decency and send them home.  You don't like them running here then get the hell out of their home country with the free market bullshit.
Click to expand...

Mexicans lost the country in a war and what the did not lose the sold..This not not their home country anymore;.;


----------



## Disir

LilOlLady said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theyr'e CRIMINALS......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are also human beings.  Treat them with decency and send them home.  You don't like them running here then get the hell out of their home country with the free market bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mexicans lost the country in a war and what the did not lose the sold..This not not their home country anymore;.;
Click to expand...

Therefore, all illegal aliens are Mexican.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Disir said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theyr'e CRIMINALS......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are also human beings.  Treat them with decency and send them home.  You don't like them running here then get the hell out of their home country with the free market bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mexicans lost the country in a war and what the did not lose the sold..This not not their home country anymore;.;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Therefore, all illegal aliens are Mexican.
Click to expand...


Hilarious


----------



## Oldglory1

Disir said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theyr'e CRIMINALS......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are also human beings.  Treat them with decency and send them home.  You don't like them running here then get the hell out of their home country with the free market bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mexicans lost the country in a war and what the did not lose the sold..This not not their home country anymore;.;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Therefore, all illegal aliens are Mexican.
Click to expand...


No, but 80% of them are.


----------



## Disir

Oldglory1 said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theyr'e CRIMINALS......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are also human beings.  Treat them with decency and send them home.  You don't like them running here then get the hell out of their home country with the free market bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mexicans lost the country in a war and what the did not lose the sold..This not not their home country anymore;.;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Therefore, all illegal aliens are Mexican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but 80% of them are.
Click to expand...


Source?


----------



## Oldglory1

Disir said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theyr'e CRIMINALS......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are also human beings.  Treat them with decency and send them home.  You don't like them running here then get the hell out of their home country with the free market bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mexicans lost the country in a war and what the did not lose the sold..This not not their home country anymore;.;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Therefore, all illegal aliens are Mexican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but 80% of them are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I meant to say that 80% of illegal aliens are Latinos.  Mexicans make up 60% of them.  Anyone with half a brain knows this.
> 
> Source?
Click to expand...


----------



## Disir

Oldglory1 said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are also human beings.  Treat them with decency and send them home.  You don't like them running here then get the hell out of their home country with the free market bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> Mexicans lost the country in a war and what the did not lose the sold..This not not their home country anymore;.;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Therefore, all illegal aliens are Mexican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but 80% of them are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I meant to say that 80% of illegal aliens are Latinos.  Mexicans make up 60% of them.  Anyone with half a brain knows this.
> 
> Source?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You mean like this: 


Driven largely by the marked decline in Mexicans, the shares of unauthorized immigrants from other nations and regions have grown. Mexicans were 52% of unauthorized immigrants in 2012, compared with 56% in 2009. Except for South America, shares rose somewhat during that period from all other regions—including Central America (to 15% in 2012), the Caribbean (5%), Asia (12%), a grouping of Europe and Canada (5%) and a grouping from remaining nations (3%). South America accounted for 6% of unauthorized immigrants in 2012.

After top-ranked Mexico, the next five top source countries of unauthorized immigrants have been the same since 2005. Ranking second, with considerably fewer unauthorized immigrants than Mexico, is El Salvador (675,000 in 2012). It is followed by Guatemala (525,000), India (450,000) and Honduras (350,000), China (300,000) and the Philippines (200,000). Rounding out the top 10 in 2012 are Korea (180,000), the Dominican Republic (170,000) and Colombia (150,000).

Birthplaces of U.S. Unauthorized Immigrants Pew Research Center


----------



## Muhammed

Moonglow said:


> Did the Indians give your family a green card?


The Indians can suck my ass and die. Except for the cool ones. But the ones I don't know can go to hell.


----------



## Moonglow

Muhammed said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the Indians give your family a green card?
> 
> 
> 
> The Indians can suck my ass and die. Except for the cool ones. But the ones I don't know can go to hell.
Click to expand...

I am sure your penis is pleased with all the attention you provide it with...


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

LogikAndReazon said:


> Theyr'e CRIMINALS......


I don't usually think of people who have committed a nonviolent misdemeanor  for which they havent even been tried as a hardened thug, sorry. You should stop being a bigot and also try a dictionary for the meaning of words.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

haissem123 said:


> importing low wage workers so a few can get richer off their backs as the rest of  us suffer wage losses we all can't afford isn't helping any one. time to fix our own countries not run to make problems in others. this is only directed at mexicans either


They would not be so low wage if they were legalized.


----------



## Muhammed

Moonglow said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the Indians give your family a green card?
> 
> 
> 
> The Indians can suck my ass and die. Except for the cool ones. But the ones I don't know can go to hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure your penis is pleased with all the attention you provide it with...
Click to expand...

Actually my penis probably hates me and I can understand why it feels that way.  I beat it up a lot and often shove it's head way into a dark cave until it pukes.


----------



## Moonglow

Muhammed said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the Indians give your family a green card?
> 
> 
> 
> The Indians can suck my ass and die. Except for the cool ones. But the ones I don't know can go to hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure your penis is pleased with all the attention you provide it with...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually my penis probably hates me and I can understand why it feels that way.  I beat it up a lot and often shove it's head way into a dark cave until it pukes.
Click to expand...

Shameful, when I was a stripper and adult performer I let the spunk fly freely....


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

LogikAndReazon said:


> Theyr'e CRIMINALS......



You should stop patronizing businesses that have benefited from illegal labor. 

Good luck with that.


----------



## Oldglory1

Disir said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mexicans lost the country in a war and what the did not lose the sold..This not not their home country anymore;.;
> 
> 
> 
> Therefore, all illegal aliens are Mexican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but 80% of them are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I meant to say that 80% of illegal aliens are Latinos.  Mexicans make up 60% of them.  Anyone with half a brain knows this.
> 
> Source?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like this:
> 
> 
> Driven largely by the marked decline in Mexicans, the shares of unauthorized immigrants from other nations and regions have grown. Mexicans were 52% of unauthorized immigrants in 2012, compared with 56% in 2009. Except for South America, shares rose somewhat during that period from all other regions—including Central America (to 15% in 2012), the Caribbean (5%), Asia (12%), a grouping of Europe and Canada (5%) and a grouping from remaining nations (3%). South America accounted for 6% of unauthorized immigrants in 2012.
> 
> After top-ranked Mexico, the next five top source countries of unauthorized immigrants have been the same since 2005. Ranking second, with considerably fewer unauthorized immigrants than Mexico, is El Salvador (675,000 in 2012). It is followed by Guatemala (525,000), India (450,000) and Honduras (350,000), China (300,000) and the Philippines (200,000). Rounding out the top 10 in 2012 are Korea (180,000), the Dominican Republic (170,000) and Colombia (150,000).
> 
> Birthplaces of U.S. Unauthorized Immigrants Pew Research Center
Click to expand...


Thanks for proving my point.  Mexicans are here in the largest numbers illegally and combined with others from south of our border make that ethnic group the largest group here illegally even though the article claims that is in a decline.   My source was from a few years ago that stated Mexicans =60% and other Latinos = 20%.


----------



## Oldglory1

OohPooPahDoo said:


> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theyr'e CRIMINALS......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should stop patronizing businesses that have benefited from illegal labor.
> 
> Good luck with that.
Click to expand...


And just how does one determine that?   Do they have a sign in the window that says "we hire illegals"?


----------



## Disir

Oldglory1 said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Therefore, all illegal aliens are Mexican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but 80% of them are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I meant to say that 80% of illegal aliens are Latinos.  Mexicans make up 60% of them.  Anyone with half a brain knows this.
> 
> Source?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like this:
> 
> 
> Driven largely by the marked decline in Mexicans, the shares of unauthorized immigrants from other nations and regions have grown. Mexicans were 52% of unauthorized immigrants in 2012, compared with 56% in 2009. Except for South America, shares rose somewhat during that period from all other regions—including Central America (to 15% in 2012), the Caribbean (5%), Asia (12%), a grouping of Europe and Canada (5%) and a grouping from remaining nations (3%). South America accounted for 6% of unauthorized immigrants in 2012.
> 
> After top-ranked Mexico, the next five top source countries of unauthorized immigrants have been the same since 2005. Ranking second, with considerably fewer unauthorized immigrants than Mexico, is El Salvador (675,000 in 2012). It is followed by Guatemala (525,000), India (450,000) and Honduras (350,000), China (300,000) and the Philippines (200,000). Rounding out the top 10 in 2012 are Korea (180,000), the Dominican Republic (170,000) and Colombia (150,000).
> 
> Birthplaces of U.S. Unauthorized Immigrants Pew Research Center
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for proving my point.  Mexicans are here in the largest numbers illegally and combined with others from south of our border make that ethnic group the largest group here illegally even though the article claims that is in a decline.   My source was from a few years ago that stated Mexicans =60% and other Latinos = 20%.
Click to expand...


I was trying to go easy with you because you didn't bother to post a source and then changed what you really meant.  Do you have any other issues with what I have said?


----------



## jimsouth

*Victims of Illegal Aliens Memorial - OJJPAC.org*
http:/Illegal Immigration information*memorial*.asp


----------



## LilOlLady

OohPooPahDoo said:


> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theyr'e CRIMINALS......
> 
> 
> 
> I don't usually think of people who have committed a nonviolent misdemeanor  for which they havent even been tried as a hardened thug, sorry. You should stop being a bigot and also try a dictionary for the meaning of words.
Click to expand...



crim·i·nal
ˈkrimənl/
_noun_

*1*.
*a person who has committed a crime.*


----------



## LilOlLady

The immigration authorities currently estimate that two-thirds to three-fifths of all illegal immigrants are EWIs and the remainder is overstayers. Both types of illegal immigrants are *deportable* under Immigration and Nationality Act Section 237 (a)(1)(B) which says: "_Any alien who is present in the United States in violation of this Act or any other law of the United States is *deportable.*_*"*
Illegal Immigration is a Crime 2013 

JED BUSH want to give 12 million illegal aliens amnesty and believe none of me of criminals when we incarcerate them at $18.5 million a day. Taxpayers money..
U.S. Spending At Least 18.6 Million Per Day to Incarcerate Illegal Aliens More Than 195 000 Illegal Aliens Deported in Fiscal 2010 Had Committed Crimes Here CNS News

So what the hell if they pay taxes. They are low income and get tax breaks and if legalized will cost us more.


----------



## LilOlLady

OohPooPahDoo said:


> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theyr'e CRIMINALS......
> 
> 
> 
> I don't usually think of people who have committed a nonviolent misdemeanor  for which they havent even been tried as a hardened thug, sorry. You should stop being a bigot and also try a dictionary for the meaning of words.
Click to expand...



A bigot? Anyone who believe our laws..all our laws..should be recognized and obeyed are bigots? Some people are given preference and other are not..In some states J-Walking is a felony but crossing our borders is only a civil offense? I be it depends on who is crossing.. Actually illegal aliens are terrorist. They commit more violent crimes against Americans then Radical Islam..Taking a job from a father is act of terrorism..


----------



## LilOlLady

Disir said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, but 80% of them are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I meant to say that 80% of illegal aliens are Latinos.  Mexicans make up 60% of them.  Anyone with half a brain knows this.
> 
> Source?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like this:
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theyr'e CRIMINALS......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't usually think of people who have committed a nonviolent misdemeanor  for which they havent even been tried as a hardened thug, sorry. You should stop being a bigot and also try a dictionary for the meaning of words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Driven largely by the marked decline in Mexicans, the shares of unauthorized immigrants from other nations and regions have grown. Mexicans were 52% of unauthorized immigrants in 2012, compared with 56% in 2009. Except for South America, shares rose somewhat during that period from all other regions—including Central America (to 15% in 2012), the Caribbean (5%), Asia (12%), a grouping of Europe and Canada (5%) and a grouping from remaining nations (3%). South America accounted for 6% of unauthorized immigrants in 2012.
> 
> After top-ranked Mexico, the next five top source countries of unauthorized immigrants have been the same since 2005. Ranking second, with considerably fewer unauthorized immigrants than Mexico, is El Salvador (675,000 in 2012). It is followed by Guatemala (525,000), India (450,000) and Honduras (350,000), China (300,000) and the Philippines (200,000). Rounding out the top 10 in 2012 are Korea (180,000), the Dominican Republic (170,000) and Colombia (150,000).
> 
> Birthplaces of U.S. Unauthorized Immigrants Pew Research Center
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for proving my point.  Mexicans are here in the largest numbers illegally and combined with others from south of our border make that ethnic group the largest group here illegally even though the article claims that is in a decline.   My source was from a few years ago that stated Mexicans =60% and other Latinos = 20%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was trying to go easy with you because you didn't bother to post a source and then changed what you really meant.  Do you have any other issues with what I have said?
Click to expand...


----------



## LilOlLady

Actually GOD set immigration laws long before there were immigration laws..when foreigners came to Israel they were to obey the laws of Israel. Working without a green card, with false document is not obeying the law of the land...

Roman 13;1

1Every person is to be in subjection to the governing authorities. For there is no authority except from God, and those which exist are established by God.2Therefore whoever resists authority has opposed the ordinance of God; and they who have opposed will *receive condemnation* upon themselves.


----------

